# 2013 Singles Palooza



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2012)

Lets make this years singles thread a celebration!

It is New Years Eve day in the Land downunder so I figured time to start Next Years thread

Here I am world I am single, not willing to settle for being second best, or less than a great healthy and happy relationship.

(Sets out lots of munchies, puts on the music, sets out the drinks, drags in comfy couches and lots of places to sit/lie down)

Hugs and Happy new year my single friends :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm here too. Got some little piggies in a blanket and lots of Smirnoff Ice.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 30, 2012)

party time!


----------



## penguin (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still here.


----------



## PrettyOne1 (Dec 30, 2012)

*clinks a glass to all* 
Also sticking it out for a great person, or just content to be on my own at this point. Have a great year all


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm here!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 31, 2012)

Claiming my seat on a big poofy sofa chair


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 31, 2012)

Lets get a cake for 2014!


----------



## biglynch (Dec 31, 2012)

im gonna go to this party, but i don't want to stay too long.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2012)

*Gets warm blanket and hot chocolate*. It's snowy and cold here. Anyone wanna snuggle?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2012)

Who says we dont have cake????

2014 is to far away to think about right now.

Lets just have fun and enjoy for whatever time any of us are here in Singlesville 


fills the table to groaning with food, including cookies and cakes, passes around the champers and other drinks

and settles on the comfy sofa


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2012)

*roasting hot dogs over the bonfire*

Oh, hey, when did you all get here? lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 31, 2012)

*very contented to BE SINGLE....I was at a rehearsal dinner for a wedding I am NOT GOING to on NYE....it is so paired up...and I am happier alone, and love talking to so many people...have my own party to go to and too many plans already.....SINGLE ROCKS...gotta LOVE THE ONE YOU ARE WITH...especially if it is YOURSELF*


----------



## aa_ya (Dec 31, 2012)

signing in, too
some cake for me still left? :eat2:


----------



## firefly (Dec 31, 2012)

Time to sign in ... again. Let 2013 be a different year - I know there are nice guys in Germany too, but it seems that the hide at a place I haven't detected yet...

Where is the cake? I'd like to have my piece!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2012)

Theres plenty of cake for all

Lets make this years singles thread a celebration of each and every one of us 

Hugs


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2012)

May I suggest a theme song for our group? "We Are the Champions" - Queen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 31, 2012)

Checking in.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm here, but I have a date Friday.


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 31, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Who says we dont have cake????
> 
> 2014 is to far away to think about right now.
> 
> ...



As long as there is cake...IM IN!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2012)

Here I am. I might be as single as ever, but at least there's a party going on here.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 31, 2012)

posting up in the corner of the room, quietly puffin' a bleezy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2012)

Still here!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Here I am. I might be as single as ever, but at least there's a party going on here.



Of course it's time to celebrate and this thread should be full of fun, laughter and celebration of being single!!

and of course celebration when one of us finds someone special


----------



## firefly (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year *is eating a delicious piece of cake that is only available for singles


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Checking in. I'm here for the party .


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Opens the door, puts his gift on the table, takes off his coat and pours a drink*


----------



## omegaseph (Jan 1, 2013)

Am I welcome? I'm not quite single, not quite not (I'm in that precarious stage where one move could result in a couple or a pair of singles coming out of the deal, but I feel like things are teetering towards singles-hood again).


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 1, 2013)

furious styles said:


> posting up in the corner of the room, quietly puffin' a bleezy



puff puff pass mutha! do you know where this shit was grown? I like to support local growers .


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm here...


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jan 1, 2013)

Spiritangel....
I'm flying Downunder from Canada to your party! :happy:
Can't wait to meet everyone and eat some cake!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 1, 2013)

Here! I brought some black-eyed peas for good luck.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 1, 2013)

Present and correct!

Anyone spiked the punch yet? I think it's well overdue


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here, single, not too crazy about it.


----------



## Mr.GoodHumor (Jan 2, 2013)

Single, but looking for someone!


----------



## Isa (Jan 2, 2013)

Another year, another singleton reporting in for duty!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 2, 2013)

Ehhh checking in for the new year.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah checking in here!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2013)

you know whats awesome

there are some truly fantastic people in this thread!!!

Am sure we can make it a fun place to be 



PS Rick no no one has spiked the punch yet lol


----------



## Mathias (Jan 3, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> you know whats awesome
> 
> there are some truly fantastic people in this thread!!!
> 
> ...



I was kinda hoping someone would spike the punch.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep, checking in.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 5, 2013)

Signing in ...


----------



## Ash (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep.
------


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here I am.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2013)

sneaks in quietly sets up the cocktail bar (everything you can imagine, want or need here)

refreshes the munchies then turns up the music

Goes to one corner and fills it with comfy lounges and beanbags as well as lots of games and gaming systems

takes another corner and turns it into a movie nook


then makes more punch

sneaks back out again thinking about what else might be needed to get the party started....


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 9, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> sneaks back out again thinking about what else might be needed to get the party started....



DANCING !! and waves im here


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jan 9, 2013)

We need some water and swimwear....  What about a pool party also? :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

Let's make this a singles party! I've got booze!!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 10, 2013)

Stiiillllll single,BUT I almost went on a date for NYE,buuut he went a little nutso before we could break bread. 

I'm not drinking booze with the singles,someone will end up pregnant and my corn likker will be to blame. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2013)

Mishty said:


> Stiiillllll single,BUT I almost went on a date for NYE,buuut he went a little nutso before we could break bread.
> 
> I'm not drinking booze with the singles,someone will end up pregnant and my corn likker will be to blame. :happy:



God I love you said whilst laughing out loud


Dons Fairy Amanda Costume and waves her magic wand the room gets bigger and now includes a huge and very deep swimming pool complete with water slide and diving board with change rooms and showers to oneside filled with everything you need to swim including bikinis (hey its dims after all)

and a big dancefloor, moves the jukebox and adds in a stage for live bands!!

Now are we missing anything else???


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

Amanda, I think we have everything we need for the singles party.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Amanda, I think we have everything we need for the singles party.



Then Lets Rock!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Puts on classic rock record*

I'm ready and rarin'.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 10, 2013)

So the seemingly good guy I'd had a couple dates with went out and got himself a DUI last night. Sigh.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 11, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> So the seemingly good guy I'd had a couple dates with went out and got himself a DUI last night. Sigh.



Well... he can still be a good guy! Maybe rather dumb. I'd wait to hear what happened, exactly. My best friend got a DUI a few years back. Good guy. Dumb decision (no one was hurt, car totaled). Doesn't drink and drive anymore. 



Weirdo890 said:


> *Puts on classic rock record*
> 
> I'm ready and rarin'.



*Takes off classic rock, puts on the new Killers album*

There we go!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Well... he can still be a good guy! Maybe rather dumb. I'd wait to hear what happened, exactly. My best friend got a DUI a few years back. Good guy. Dumb decision (no one was hurt, car totaled). Doesn't drink and drive anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, you don't appreciate the works of The Beatles?


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 11, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> What, you don't appreciate the works of The Beatles?




aherm Classic rock is not the beatles the beatles is considered rock n roll or jukeboxstyle music!!!

just fyi play nicely children


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 12, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> What, you don't appreciate the works of The Beatles?



Haha, I love The Beatles! I'll go throw on Rubber Soul. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Haha, I love The Beatles! I'll go throw on Rubber Soul. :happy:



That's more like it! :happy:


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm psyched that I can join the Singles Palooza 2013 instead of just checking in on the singles page. Much more fun. Maybe this is my year to get out of here. Who knows.


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm single but in a non-romantic relationship right now, if that makes any sense. We're not lovers or boyfriend/girlfriend, but our bond is stronger than just a friendship. 

I'm not particularly looking to get into a relationship right now anyway. I have too much going on in my life that I need to get sorted out. Throwing a relationship on top of it would just complicate everything.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 18, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I'm single but in a non-romantic relationship right now, if that makes any sense. We're not lovers or boyfriend/girlfriend, but our bond is stronger than just a friendship.
> 
> I'm not particularly looking to get into a relationship right now anyway. I have too much going on in my life that I need to get sorted out. Throwing a relationship on top of it would just complicate everything.



I actually know what kind of relationship you are having there. I've had a couple of those before.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2013)

single and down for a palooza!:eat1:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 18, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> single and down for a palooza!:eat1:



Me too, ClashCityRocker, Me too.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2013)

Well you know I think we should celebrate and yep get out there more and stuff

So should we try some party games


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 19, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Well you know I think we should celebrate and yep get out there more and stuff
> 
> So should we try some party games


 
UNO!!! lulz..


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm 100% part of this. And I've given up on the dating scene.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 22, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm 100% part of this. And I've given up on the dating scene.



Me too. Meeeeeee too.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Me too. Meeeeeee too.



What they said.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 22, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm 100% part of this. And I've given up on the dating scene.



agreed..glad i'm not the only one who's grown so weary of meeting new people (who usually turn out to be crazies or just not worth the effort or energy) that i've all but given up on dating


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 22, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I actually know what kind of relationship you are having there. I've had a couple of those before.



It's providing me with pretty much everything I'm looking for aside from sex. But I can live without sex. I actually haven't seen her for a few days because she's been busy working the green room at the local sci fi con and damn I'm missing her. Hopefully I'll get to see her tomorrow as today is the last day she's working in Boston iirc.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, this looks, and sounds like a great place to be. . mind if I join in?


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm still single too! Hi all!


----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 24, 2013)

this party starting to get hotter ... nice


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2013)

My goodness this is the best looking spot on Dims look at all the honeys and hotties in this thread 

Whose up for a swim??


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jan 25, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> My goodness this is the best looking spot on Dims look at all the honeys and hotties in this thread
> 
> Whose up for a swim??



I am, I am! :happy:

I'm always up for a swim! At the moment, the swiming pool looks more like an ice rink... 

Spiritangel, make space for me in the pool, I'm coming over there!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm still here as well...and likely to stay that way for a lil bit. I'm interested in harmless flirting but not really much beyond that. I suppose someone could prove me wrong but it's doubtful lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 26, 2013)

I would like to swim, but alas, I cannot. I'll wade in the pool and splash people though! 

Time to bring out the Super Soaker! lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2013)

I keep straddling the fence here lol...I go from not caring if I meet anyone to wishing I had someone to cuddle up with and watch a movie.

Oh the indecision lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I keep straddling the fence here lol...I go from not caring if I meet anyone to wishing I had someone to cuddle up with and watch a movie.
> 
> Oh the indecision lol



holy hell, i agree 1000000%!! missing those cold nights kept warm by someone else, but not the potential psycho-ness and stupidity that relationships can sometimes spawn


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> holy hell, i agree 1000000%!! missing those cold nights kept warm by someone else, but not the potential psycho-ness and stupidity that relationships can sometimes spawn



Lol mine is more along the lines of getting bored quickly with someone and then having to find a way out ....and I hate trying to find an escape hatch lol. 

So it's not worth the trouble unless I'm positive someone won't induce a total snooze fest within a matter of weeks or do something that totally turns me off.

Though I'm not a fan of drama either...I'm a total hedonist and all about finding fun as much as possible lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Lol mine is more along the lines of getting bored quickly with someone and then having to find a way out ....and I hate trying to find an escape hatch lol.
> 
> So it's not worth the trouble unless I'm positive someone won't induce a total snooze fest within a matter of weeks or do something that totally turns me off.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan of drama either...I'm a total hedonist and all about finding fun as much as possible lol



hah wowww i've been there before, too. it's hard to find someone that's engaging on all fronts!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 27, 2013)

You guys are speaking my language. Lol!

I get called a commitment-phobe for it, but I get bored easily with one person. Not that I don't care about them anymore, but it's get all "same ole same ole" and that just sucks.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol at least we're aware of it...every once in a blue moon I will find someone that doesn't bore me...and that's when I wind up in a relationship lol


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> My goodness this is the best looking spot on Dims look at all the honeys and hotties in this thread
> 
> Whose up for a swim??



It's really cold here at the moment, but I'll still sit by the pool.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the guy I've been seeing really just wants a mother. I'm too lazy to try to find somebody else to date though.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy I've been seeing really just wants a mother. I'm too lazy to try to find somebody else to date though.



If that's the case, I say don't settle for that. You deserve better than that.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 4, 2013)

Whew, I'm finding I'm all sortsa skittish in my single-hood-dom. If I feel like someone is trying to push for too much/too soon, I start running screaming for the hills LOL. It totally ruins it for me..I run in the complete opposite direction.

I should come with a warning label lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 5, 2013)

And I'll lounge by the pool with a mai tai. Figure if a woman wants something from me she'll be able to phrase what she wants with a sentence like "I would like_____" or "I want____this from you"


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2013)

Soooo. Went on an awkward as fuck blind date Sunday night.
I got some good food out of the deal,but felt no spark. 

Kiss my ass OkCupid....kiss muh assss.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg I hate blind dates...its awkward and I'm always too nervous to eat.

I deleted my okcupid and went back to pof....I'm sure I'll be back to okcupid in 2 months though


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 5, 2013)

I couldn't ever do blind dates. I always get matched with hooooorrible people.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 5, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> And I'll lounge by the pool with a mai tai. Figure if a woman wants something from me she'll be able to phrase what she wants with a sentence like "I would like_____" or "I want____this from you"



I consider myself a pretty straight forward person, but those words are rare out of my mouth. Non-existent towards a good looking guy. 

As for single in 2013, this is my first year in adulthood single. Some days that is exciting, other days not so much!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 6, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> Omg I hate blind dates...its awkward and I'm always too nervous to eat.
> 
> I deleted my okcupid and went back to pof....I'm sure I'll be back to okcupid in 2 months though



Word. 
Freebie dating sites are killing my hope....crushing it dead. 



CarlaSixx said:


> I couldn't ever do blind dates. I always get matched with hooooorrible people.



It was awkward as fuck. He didn't talk for the first half hour. So I had to entertain myself.

I ordered too much food,and couldn't eat it 'cause I was all into the Super Bowl commercials,and the fact I knew the waitress and she had waited on John Cena two nights before. 

Then he's all, 'So,which church do you attend? 
Do you like Nickleback? How ya feel about this gun bee ess,Obama is gonna get shot." 

.....My vagina was so dry,I was scared it would start a friction fire on the way out the door.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

Mishty said:


> Then he's all, 'So,which church do you attend?
> Do you like Nickleback? How ya feel about this gun bee ess,Obama is gonna get shot."
> 
> .....My vagina was so dry,I was scared it would start a friction fire on the way out the door.



Roflmao girrrrrrl...I feel your pain. I have just completely stopped expecting to meet anyone around these parts lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 6, 2013)

Ouch. Definitely a bad blind date, haha. 


Singledom can be quite a source of personal entertainment though.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 7, 2013)

No matter how lonely I feel I am trying to fight the temptation of joining a dating app again...the last 3 were horrible...it took a while for me to realize that most were for hookups only X_X


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2013)

I contemplate joining dating sites again and then I remember its the same tired conversation a hundred times and pretty much never goes anywhere.

Life is to short this year I am becoming a peer supported volunteer for Helping Hands (where I do art group) and working on my 365 days of love project

and hoping somewhere in the mix someone will take the time to meet me and see what happens from there shrugs if not I am sure I will still have a great year but i do miss passion and other such things.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 8, 2013)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Here, single, not too crazy about it.



Pity you are so far away...if you were closer we could work on the whole being single thing together and see if we could alleviate it for one another lol


----------



## Morganer (Feb 8, 2013)

Single, 2013, and really happy to be away from some _craaaaaazyyy_ folks!


----------



## MRdobolina (Feb 8, 2013)

for a while there i thought i was out, but now im back in


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 9, 2013)

MRdobolina said:


> for a while there i thought i was out, but now im back in



Welcome back, hope the party helps cheer you up and lots of squishy hugs.

Some days I seriously wonder if I will ever leave this thread again and then I remember the amazing company I have here and think ah its not such a bad place to be


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 9, 2013)

Helloooo peoples!



spiritangel said:


> ...its not such a bad place to be



That's how I'm starting to feel about being here too. Just as well, since I foresee chilling out here for a whiiiile.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh hai. Imma back.  

Damn depression (his).


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 11, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Oh hai. Imma back.
> 
> Damn depression (his).




*HUGS *Laura. I'm sorry


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 11, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> *HUGS *Laura. I'm sorry



It's ok...well, it's not, but ya know! After my birthday was a washout, I pointed out a few home truths (like, he's gotten selfish...which i know is due to depression mostly, but that doesn't change the way he's been acting) and told him I didn't know where I fit into his life anymore. He's decided that, while he wants me in his life still, he's not in a fit state to be in a relationship with anyone at the moment, and especially not someone who lives 200+ miles away, with the extra effort that brings. It makes sense, it's not really anyone's fault, but it still REALLY SUCKS!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 11, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> It's ok...well, it's not, but ya know! After my birthday was a washout, I pointed out a few home truths (like, he's gotten selfish...which i know is due to depression mostly, but that doesn't change the way he's been acting) and told him I didn't know where I fit into his life anymore. He's decided that, while he wants me in his life still, he's not in a fit state to be in a relationship with anyone at the moment, and especially not someone who lives 200+ miles away, with the extra effort that brings. It makes sense, it's not really anyone's fault, but it still REALLY SUCKS!



Just because it makes sense doesnt make it any easier lots of squishy hugs, and help yourself to comfort food we have pretty much everything here.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 12, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Just because it makes sense doesnt make it any easier lots of squishy hugs, and help yourself to comfort food we have pretty much everything here.



Yes. Highly recommended.

*more hugs!* Thinking of you, beautiful lady.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a new bf. his name is alcohol and we hang out every night.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> I have a new bf. his name is alcohol and we hang out every night.



Well, I hope you dump him soon and find someone better. *hugs*


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 12, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I hope you dump him soon and find someone better. *hugs*



No I love him!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello awesome and single friends.

I started my own tradition of calling all my single friends on Valentine's day and send some love. If you would like a phone call or Skype call from me, please send me a private message with your phone number or Skype name. Also your time zone and what time to call. It was amazing to talk to some of you last year. I hope to talk to you again this year! 

With lots of love, 

Mimosa


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2013)

I plan on celebrating it eating chocolates and cheesecake and taking photos of me in my sexy lingerie.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2013)

penguin said:


> I plan on celebrating it eating chocolates and cheesecake and taking photos of me in my sexy lingerie.



Sniff I want cheesecake and chocolates

I spoilt myself I made pancakes for brekky, and prawn and veggie dumplings for dinner and just sort of meandered through the day wish I had thought of lingerie shots am sure yours are gorgeous 



And Happy love day all my amazing single friends  just a little lovin from me to you


----------



## MRdobolina (Feb 15, 2013)

getting some "one more time for old times sakes" on valentines day .. was a bad move


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 15, 2013)

Except for one brief encounter w someone w a crappy attitude, I had a fabulous and busy day and didn't get to sleep til 4 this morning.
First, an ex called me to make sure he was the first to wish me a Happy Valentine's Day and it was just so sweet. He asked me what my plans were, I told him and asked him his, then I started my day. 
I had to run a few errands and my energy was really working in my favor. Then I went to the liquour store to pick up a couple of bottles of pink champagne, the store for roses for Gran, chocolates for Dad, cards, some treats for me, and stopped at the lounge for some beer, double pepperoni heart-shaped pizza and flirting w the hot bartender. 
Got Valentines calls, texts, and naughty videos from friends and cute boys, brought home a pizza so no one would have to cook, opened some Valentines, then relaxed alone with Wonton, a box of chocolate covered cherrie and Skyped and IMd and drank more champagne until I fell asleep, talking, texting, IMing and Skypeing LOL, full, happy and feeling loved.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 15, 2013)

I sat at home with the dogs. Walked them a few times, did some house cleaning, smoked a ton of weed and drank a little. No one called 

Then Pa came home and I noticed that he had a little heart shaped box of chocolates! Of course my daddy didnt forget about me! He came thru the door and I said OOOOH CHOCOLATES!!!

He tossed the box on the table and said Yea, you can have them if you want. I had some work done at the dentist this morning and can't really eat them..

He bought his new gf some fancy jewelry, chocolates, flowers, a card... And his daughter gets the fucking reject candy that someone gave him but he can't eat. Even my brother got some goodies from friends and he's a fucking hermit!

None of this bothered me yesterday. I've always been alone on Valentines day and it never bugged me. But right now, thinking about it, I feel like a big pile of worthless unloveable shit. 

This is why I drink.

Eta: I did get one text. A simple Happy Valentines Day!  from a good friend (not my BEST friend who was too fucking busy shmoozing his bf). It made me smile.

EtaII (shut up I'm drinking): I had asked a friend to go to a special bar for dinner and drinks... But apparently he doesn't "do" valentines day and he wanted to go see Die Hard. Without me.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Feb 17, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Pity you are so far away...if you were closer we could work on the whole being single thing together and see if we could alleviate it for one another lol



Pity indeed! I need someone to help me re-watch Community


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 17, 2013)

I have someone who likes me!

It turns out she just never said it because I was still hung up on that abusive piece of human garbage. But someone I've always liked likes me back. Yay.

And I'm drunk.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know why...but buying shoes makes my loneliness go away =)


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 18, 2013)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I have someone who likes me!
> 
> It turns out she just never said it because I was still hung up on that abusive piece of human garbage. But someone I've always liked likes me back. Yay.
> 
> And I'm drunk.



Thats awesome!!!!!

I am super hoping I can find the $$ to go to the BBW bashy thing thats happening in sydney next month. Not expecting to meet anybody but would be great to hang out and meet some online friends


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Thats awesome!!!!!
> 
> I am super hoping I can find the $$ to go to the BBW bashy thing thats happening in sydney next month. Not expecting to meet anybody but would be great to hang out and meet some online friends



I didn't know there was going to be one in Sydney! I'm too far away and too broke to go  I don't think we'd be getting one up here.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 18, 2013)

/excited face

I didn't know either! I may have to request some time off work!!!



spiritangel said:


> Thats awesome!!!!!
> 
> I am super hoping I can find the $$ to go to the BBW bashy thing thats happening in sydney next month. Not expecting to meet anybody but would be great to hang out and meet some online friends


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 18, 2013)

If we are fb friends I can invite you  as its invitation only and its a fb organised event 

Bummer Penguin there is someone paying for the accom so its just the money to get there and for food and stuff on the way and at the event but I am not sure If I will be able to afford to go at this stage either  oh and thats just one night though. 

I bit the bullet and joined an aussie bbw dating site, figured I can't just sit around and wait to meet someone, or for the so called interested ones to actually show interest (I always figure if they really are as interested as they say they will make at least some effort to show that they are)

So who knows super hoping I can find the finances for the bash to should be fun though its like 10x more women than men

and I have heard rumours that they may be trying to get a brissy one happening


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> If we are fb friends I can invite you  as its invitation only and its a fb organised event
> 
> Bummer Penguin there is someone paying for the accom so its just the money to get there and for food and stuff on the way and at the event but I am not sure If I will be able to afford to go at this stage either  oh and thats just one night though.



I can't afford the airfare down there, even if I could get babysitting for the weekend. 



> and I have heard rumours that they may be trying to get a brissy one happening



Oh, that would be neat! I'd have to find something to wear!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 18, 2013)

totally understand I don't at this stage have the money to go and not sure I will be able to swing it either but would love to its just a matter of waiting to see if I can swing it or not.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2013)

So I'm going to meet this guy and he asks me if I have big boobs. I said, Well, for a big girl, not particularly. He seems disappointed and says, Oh....well it looked like it in your pic. I said, I'm not apologizing for my girls....you're welcome to take a walk. He goes, Well....like...what size? I said, You be a gentleman first. Let's talk about your penis first. 

Total silence. 

uh-huh.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> So I'm going to meet this guy and he asks me if I have big boobs. I said, Well, for a big girl, not particularly. He seems disappointed and says, Oh....well it looked like it in your pic. I said, I'm not apologizing for my girls....you're welcome to take a walk. He goes, Well....like...what size? I said, You be a gentleman first. Let's talk about your penis first.
> 
> Total silence.
> 
> uh-huh.



guessing that one has bitten the dust? why do they wreck it right before your sposed to meet them

I remember being taught to french kiss by this guy and he was feeling my boobs and told me I had small boobs for a fat chick I was gobsmacked and asked him to take me home. Needless to say I found out later I dodged a bullet but seriously some tact would be nice we dont say stuff like I bet your cock is the smallest I will ever see...


----------



## bigmac (Feb 19, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> So I'm going to meet this guy and he asks me if I have big boobs. I said, Well, for a big girl, not particularly. He seems disappointed and says, Oh....well it looked like it in your pic. I said, I'm not apologizing for my girls....you're welcome to take a walk. He goes, Well....like...what size? I said, You be a gentleman first. Let's talk about your penis first.
> 
> Total silence.
> 
> uh-huh.



I have to thank guys like this for setting the bar nice and low for the rest of us guys.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 22, 2013)

My stats for February 2012 - February 2013:

Failed long-term relationships: 2 
First dates not followed by second dates: 3 
People danced with, never seen again: 2 
People who like me, but I can't be with for some reason: 3 
People met who said they were interested in dating, then later cancelled: 8

Is experiencing that much failure a bad thing, or is it just part of the learning process?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 22, 2013)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> My stats for February 2012 - February 2013:
> 
> Failed long-term relationships: 2
> First dates not followed by second dates: 3
> ...



I would say part of the learning process 




I'm still on this, going on what 3 years now, but I am ok with it


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Siiiiiiiingle...which is not a bad thing at all...


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Feb 23, 2013)

Single panda


----------



## Morganer (Feb 23, 2013)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> My stats for February 2012 - February 2013:
> 
> Failed long-term relationships: 2
> First dates not followed by second dates: 3
> ...



If you don't try again then you will never know.

Single here


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 24, 2013)

:batting: <sits quietly in the corner>


----------



## Morganer (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm single and I know it.

Wouldn't be against change, though.


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 24, 2013)

There are just tooooo many hot women on this thread...c'mon guys, what's wrong with us...lol:doh:


----------



## Morganer (Feb 24, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> There are just tooooo many hot women on this thread...c'mon guys, what's wrong with us...lol:doh:



Location, location, location. 

I feel inspired by The Paper Tongues to _Ride to California_, if you will.. Who's with me  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izG2XkhBUDM

East Coast, why.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't added myself to this list yet this year but I am here with you at the singles table...


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 24, 2013)

Im so proud of myself, I deleted both dating profiles and an APP. Not sure why Im taking a break since I had no luck to begin with but its nice to not obsess over messages or profile views everyday. Looking for love but just not actively looking for it on the interwebs


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not saying anyone here is doing it by any means but some guys will blame distance when it's really that they're closeted FA's that use the distance as an excuse. They seek out women who are far away so they can SAY it's the distance that's the problem. Of course, not all men do that but I've noticed it is prevelant.

Sorry to use your post as a platform for bitching Morganer lol...I am in no way suggesting that you're doing it. It just brought the sore subject to mind was all.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm single and learning to relate to guys. I am so uncomfortable and shy that I have to fight the urge to hide. But I'm TIRED of being ALONE. I'm a good person and I know that I can make someone happy if I stop hiding.


----------



## Morganer (Feb 25, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I'm not saying anyone here is doing it by any means but some guys will blame distance when it's really that they're closeted FA's that use the distance as an excuse. They seek out women who are far away so they can SAY it's the distance that's the problem. Of course, not all men do that but I've noticed it is prevelant.
> 
> Sorry to use your post as a platform for bitching Morganer lol...I am in no way suggesting that you're doing it. It just brought the sore subject to mind was all.



I _would_ just have to say that not everyone has the luxury or privilege of travel. It simply can't happen sometimes, beyond an LTR. Money, transportation, neither having a car.. phone and net, yes and yes, but actual physical dates sometimes not so much. Sure, some VERY long distance relationships (think different countries, very far away) have happened BUT as far as MEETING people in person/physically beyond webcam or phone.. sometimes it simply cannot happen, no matter the genuineness or insincerity or any measure in between of the people involved.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe it's because I'm 30,but all the people in my life are pairing up.
I'm so single is awkward. :blush:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 25, 2013)

Amen Mishty I know what you mean.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

Morganer said:


> I would just have to say that not everyone has the luxury or privilege of travel. It simply can't happen sometimes, beyond an LTR. Money, transportation, neither having a car.. phone and net, yes and yes, but actual physical dates sometimes not so much. Sure, some VERY long distance relationships (think different countries, very far away) have happened BUT as far as MEETING people in person/physically beyond webcam or phone.. sometimes it simply cannot happen, no matter the genuineness or insincerity or any measure in between of the people involved.



And I totally agree with ya about the hardships of long distance relationships.

I was talking about something different though. There are definitely guys out there who are purposefully seeking them out for the convenience of the distance. Those guys are frustrating as hell. It can be annoying as a single fat woman trying to sort through some of the junk we have thrown our way.

Though I'm sure I sound all Bah Humbug here lol.


----------



## Morganer (Feb 25, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> And I totally agree with ya about the hardships of long distance relationships.
> 
> I was talking about something different though. There are definitely guys out there who are purposefully seeking them out for the convenience of the distance. Those guys are frustrating as hell. It can be annoying as a single fat woman trying to sort through some of the junk we have thrown our way.
> 
> Though I'm sure I sound all Bah Humbug here lol.



Ahhh, I see what you mean now. Yes, those douchebags suck. And they think the world of themselves, too... "Who died and." I hate _people_ like that. It is selfindulging narcissism. 

And you don't necessarily sound all Bah Humbug, as you say. Glad your journey has enriched your strength, and not taken it away, as it has some. Some people ultimately throw up their hands and say "I give up!" 

I call B.S. on some of these "dating sites" as well. Tagged.com? Come on.. are we 18? I mean, ARE we 18? If so, then it is our generation's MySpace, for sure. (I was introduced to MySpace in 2008, deleted my account for 2012 after not using it since 2010.)

...was that ranty? if so then Iz sowwy :blush:



> Maybe it's because I'm 30,but all the people in my life are pairing up.
> I'm so single is awkward.



Just saw that. I am Three and 0 as well. Sucks sometimes. 

Hopefully, things change by age 32. That is what I have my chips on.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

Morganer said:


> Ahhh, I see what you mean now. Yes, those douchebags suck.
> 
> I call B.S. on some of these "dating sites" as well. Tagged.com? Come on.. are we 18? I mean, ARE we 18? If so, then it is our generation's MySpace, for sure. (I was introduced to MySpace in 2008, deleted my account for 2012 after not using it since 2010.)



Yes, those douchebags do, in fact, suck lol

I've met some nice people on Plenty of Fish but nothing ever panned out. I think as far as the dating sites, I DO give up lol


----------



## Morganer (Feb 25, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Yes, those douchebags do, in fact, suck lol
> 
> I've met some nice people on Plenty of Fish but nothing ever panned out. I think as far as the dating sites, I DO give up lol



*thumbs up*

Hey, how do I make the space under my name say a custom user name, like how yours says "Still a fat girl" ? I can't figure out how 

<----------------------------------

**I also can't figure out my signature.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

Morganer said:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> Hey, how do I make the space under my name say a custom user name, like how yours says "Still a fat girl" ? I can't figure out how
> 
> ...



If you go under the user cp tab at the top left corner, it will give you editing options. The signature can be edited under the subheading "edit signature" and the little message under the avatar can be edited under the "edit profile" option


----------



## Morganer (Feb 25, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> If you go under the user cp tab at the top left corner, it will give you editing options. The signature can be edited under the subheading "edit signature" and the little message under the avatar can be edited under the "edit profile" option
> 
> Thank you!





This singlesness can drag down morale. Any tips on how to maybe turn this around, by, say.. Age 31? Age 32? I know I am confident, yet shy.. I suppose I shouldn't be afraid to just talk to people. Everyone I seem to like ends up being in California or Arizona.. I can honestly relate to what largenlovely is saying. "Nobody within a3 state radius" tends to be the luck and ominous imaginary wall those genuinely seeking, and aside from a weekend roadtrip assuming both parties don't have to work or whatnot, and 3000 miles away (literally) in Sunny CA relegates things to online.. This is a unique predicament, for the physical senses. You only know once time is spent, somehow, IMHO.

Again, some have had success with LTRs, but many people need to know who they are talking to, outside of the confines of a computer or phone. Which is exactly how many LTRs are. The other person could very well have a local girlfriend, and simply be gaming the LTRer, and how fair is that ot the person in another country? Across the USA? It isn't. Make no mistake, distance CAN be overcome, but it takes effort.. and genuine love. 

Unless you are ready to settle for anything, which many people are not. :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had success with LDR's but it does take a lot of work for sure and when it comes down to it, SOMEONE has to move...no getting around that. Most people are happy where they are and don't wanna be uprooted and ya can't really blame them


----------



## Morganer (Feb 25, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I've had success with LDR's but it does take a lot of work for sure and when it comes down to it, SOMEONE has to move...no getting around that. Most people are happy where they are and don't wanna be uprooted and ya can't really blame them



I agree.

Would be derailing to say that I don't have the options for the words under the username and for a sig.  Weirdness.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Morganer said:


> I agree.
> 
> Would be derailing to say that I don't have the options for the words under the username and for a sig.  Weirdness.



I think you have to wait until you are a master member before it will let you change it


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2013)

DEATHTOCUPID! I mean...

Still single. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sick of being single. It's not even funny.

I need a date to my friend's event on the 9th... and can't find a single person to go with me.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 6, 2013)

*Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*



I like this approach gl 

I am of the mindset that hell might freeze over before my single status is. Looks I need to hunker in here for the long haul

thank goodness the company is so pleasant

and the party is in full swing


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*



Brianna may let you borrow her application form.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 9, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*









Heh, couldn't resist.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 11, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> DEATHTOCUPID! I mean...
> 
> Still single. lol





bmann0413 said:


> Heh, couldn't resist.




Hahaha. How are you still single? 
In fact, that goes for all of you. I don't understand this. 
Makes me feel a lot better though 

Aaaanyway, thought I'd do something kinda cheesy - this is a singles palooza, after all.

Jukebox

Seriously, you're all amazing.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 11, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Hahaha. How are you still single?



Because I post cheesy things like that. lol

Oh wait, I'm supposed to be flirty, aren't I? Let's see. Got it.

I'm still single because you're too far away, beautiful. (Nailed it! lol)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought I almost had a spark with someone who I met long distance, but that fell flat. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother. :really sad:





mimosa said:


> *Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*



That's good to know. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm still single because you're too far away, beautiful. (Nailed it! lol)



That good sir, was awesome. Rep for you!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 12, 2013)

My friends don't even want me to get with anyone anymore.  They don't think I'm meant to be dating anyone. 

Forever alone.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 12, 2013)

this is getting pretty disheartening...an alarming number of my exes are getting engaged/married...i justify this by thinking that i'm meant to contribute to culture in some way (art, literature, dance) rather than satisfy the societal expectation of "settling down," but i have to repeat it to myself a lot.

and if it's true, i have a ton of work to do. the irony is that a significant other might provide a good amount of support and inspiration for such an undertaking.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 12, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> I like this approach gl
> 
> I am of the mindset that hell might freeze over before my single status is. Looks I need to hunker in here for the long haul
> 
> ...



Same here. Prince Charming? He's freaking late! Son of..... :doh:



CaAggieGirl said:


> Brianna may let you borrow her application form.


Send it right over! 


bmann0413 said:


> Heh, couldn't resist.


AWESOME. But there is no application in my inbox from you!


Mathias said:


> I thought I almost had a spark with someone who I met long distance, but that fell flat. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother. :really sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helllloooooooo Mathias. :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 13, 2013)

mimosa said:


> Same here. Prince Charming? He's freaking late! Son of..... :doh:



Hmm I dont think I believe in Prince Charming after all the princess never gets to do all the fun stuff like sword fight and fight dragons (well modern princesses do in some cases like fiona). It would be lovely to have a few men to spoil me rotten (haha you can tell budget sux atm I only ever fantasise about these things in the sucky budget times)





ClashCityRocker said:


> this is getting pretty disheartening...an alarming number of my exes are getting engaged/married...i justify this by thinking that i'm meant to contribute to culture in some way (art, literature, dance) rather than satisfy the societal expectation of "settling down," but i have to repeat it to myself a lot.
> 
> and if it's true, i have a ton of work to do. the irony is that a significant other might provide a good amount of support and inspiration for such an undertaking.



You know I think that we learn that the ups and downs of life and love fuel good art and forget that Art can also be inspired by true happiness if you get the chance look up Claire Bowditche's Winter I chose happiness series as she talks to four people about that juxtaposition and can you still have great art without the drama its really interesting and well worth a listen if you get the chance who knows it may just inspire you 



Hmmm whose up for a game of spin the bottle? Its getting a little down in here


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 13, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Hmmm whose up for a game of spin the bottle? Its getting a little down in here



I'm game! lol


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 13, 2013)

To show how much I appreciate myself..Im taking myself out on a date this weekend again...<.< I will go in the day time though because I always feel awkward at night.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> To show how much I appreciate myself..Im taking myself out on a date this weekend again...<.< I will go in the day time though because I always feel awkward at night.



Now, why, the heck, do you have to, the heck, live in Texas?!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 15, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> ...Forever alone



You're absolutely gorgeous and you seem like such a genuine person. I know it feels like that right now, but from where I'm sitting - I highly doubt that. I really know the feeling, though.
*hugs*



CaAggieGirl said:


> That good sir, was awesome. Rep for you!



I'm so glad you did, because I can't


----------



## jason'sgottenfat (Mar 16, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*



I would like to complete the application,..does it need to be in black ink or no?? LOL


----------



## aa_ya (Mar 16, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I've had success with LDR's but it does take a lot of work for sure and when it comes down to it, SOMEONE has to move...no getting around that. Most people are happy where they are and don't wanna be uprooted and ya can't really blame them


... and those who move are mostly unhappy where they are and can very well be in their down period - no job or shabby one, etc. Another risk factor, since not all people get out or over their down-periods, but would tend to blame their partner for this.

Or both partners have to move and start anew somewhere else. But that's even harder.

Just continuing your thoughts...


----------



## aa_ya (Mar 16, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Single here.  I want tons of boyfriends. I am taking applications at this time. lol*



Any details available?


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 16, 2013)

You know this application idea seems popular Mimi I think we should all help create one


Name:
Age:
Reason for Interest:
Why you feel you are the best person:
Your Fatal Flaws:
What Makes you a good partner:


erm add to the list people


----------



## aa_ya (Mar 16, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> You know this application idea seems popular Mimi I think we should all help create one
> 
> 
> Name:
> ...



Support the idea.
The mentioned points look like to be in their place.
I would add:
Current location:
Interests:

The application form shouldn't contain too many points - it should concise, but as short as possible.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 16, 2013)

I think I would relocate for love, but mostly just within my province. I like my country. Would never leave it. But I do want to leave my town and prefer my province over others. Though Quebec is alright for me as well. 

I'm accepting applications for the Partner position as well


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 18, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think I would relocate for love, but mostly just within my province. I like my country. Would never leave it. But I do want to leave my town and prefer my province over others. Though Quebec is alright for me as well.
> 
> I'm accepting applications for the Partner position as well



It's funny that you used the word "applications" because a couple of months ago I applied for a job and the boss called me up and said "I'd like to do a phone interview with you to see if you qualify for an interview."


My first thought was that job seeking has become like dating where people play ridiculous games and waste people's time.

Hahahahaha


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 19, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> You know this application idea seems popular Mimi I think we should all help create one
> 
> 
> Name:
> ...



Name: Emily

Age: 19-nearly-20-only-two-months-till-I'm-no-longer-a-teenager

Reason for Interest: I don't understand what this means? Why am I interested in a boyfriend? Because I like being liked and I like liking people. 

Why you feel you are the best person: I give great backrubs, great hugs, I like to talk, I like to listen, I'll make us tea so we can sit and chat. Also, I'm a fairly talented musician, I ride horses, I volunteer, I have a job and a career plan post college.

Fatal Flaws: I'm too nice? I am nice, but I can be a little... not clingy but overly interested in hearing back from people? I don't like it when it takes too long to be responded to. I also spend too much money on my horse and trombone. I spend not enough time practicing (1+ hours a day) and too much time at the barn. 

Good Partner: Good backrubs, fat/pillowy arms for cuddling, I make great tea and I'm a good cook. I'm from an educated home, I play the trombone and now I'm just quoting music. I can do that too. Also, I'm really good at listening to music in backgrounds of things and identifying what piece of music it is. Like commercials or movies or something.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 19, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> You know this application idea seems popular Mimi I think we should all help create one
> 
> 
> Name:
> ...



Another one to add is "are you tolerant of other people's interests?"

One of my pet hates is people who make it a condition of the relationship to give up an interest of yours completely eg Science Fiction, food with chilli etc.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 19, 2013)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Another one to add is "are you tolerant of other people's interests?"
> 
> One of my pet hates is people who make it a condition of the relationship to give up an interest of yours completely eg Science Fiction, food with chilli etc.



hang on just give me a moment to wrap my head around this 

nope WTF? seriously your kidding right? no one could seriously expect you to give up something you love just because they have no interest or dont like it

I get it if say in my case I have to ask you not to cook with basil as I am allergic or blue cheese as it could kill me (the blue cheese not the basil)

but that does not mean you cant have it just that I cant 

and its good to have some sepperate interests great in fact, even if its something the other has no interest in it gives you a life outside of each other. Time to do the things you love appart is good and healthy

I am still a bit blown away by that I am starting to think you have met some very erm interesting women in your time.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 19, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> hang on just give me a moment to wrap my head around this
> 
> nope WTF? seriously your kidding right? no one could seriously expect you to give up something you love just because they have no interest or dont like it
> 
> ...



Oh none of the ones I have dated have been that controlling but one of my friends is married to a woman like that. She made him give up coffee, sci Fi and reduce contact with his daughter from a previous marriage. What's worse is that this woman is from my culture and uses tradition as a means of manipulating him. I do my best to correct the false information about the religion and culture.

Maybe I should hook him up with a mistress that loves sci Fi and coffee and has children herself so that she is a bit more understanding of the bond between parent and child. LOL


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 21, 2013)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> ...one of my friends is married to a woman like that...



Makes ya feel not-too-bad about joining this party, doesn't it? 

Do I miss the feeling of having someone special to cuddle up to, laugh with, disagree with, support and just plain love? Hell yeah. Is my life meaningless and unhappy because I don't have that right now? Not by a long shot.

Sounds to me like your friend deserves a gold medal.... or _some_ kind of reward


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 21, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Makes ya feel not-too-bad about joining this party, doesn't it?
> 
> Do I miss the feeling of having someone special to cuddle up to, laugh with, disagree with, support and just plain love? Hell yeah. Is my life meaningless and unhappy because I don't have that right now? Not by a long shot.
> 
> Sounds to me like your friend deserves a gold medal.... or _some_ kind of reward



I'd give him a medal if left! I'd give him 2 if he then found someone that actually treated him with respect. He's staying in that relationship out of fear rather than love.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 21, 2013)

True. I hope something will happen to serve as a positive resolution to his situation. Something like this can really chip away at a person's sense of self.

PS: Not even a bronze for endurance then?


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 21, 2013)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Oh none of the ones I have dated have been that controlling but one of my friends is married to a woman like that. She made him give up coffee, sci Fi and reduce contact with his daughter from a previous marriage. What's worse is that this woman is from my culture and uses tradition as a means of manipulating him. I do my best to correct the false information about the religion and culture.
> 
> Maybe I should hook him up with a mistress that loves sci Fi and coffee and has children herself so that she is a bit more understanding of the bond between parent and child. LOL




I am at a loss for words you know I sometimes wonder if I had been more controlling and bitchy to my exes if they would have responded better, but its just not my nature to be like that. hell I am the type that would want to throw those kids kick arse birthday parties and stuff.

I dont get the need to be like that and never will. Its just sad to me and it shows how insecure a person she is because the need to do that is usually rooted in fear of him loving them more than her. Sad for both of them really.



Blackhawk2293 said:


> I'd give him a medal if left! I'd give him 2 if he then found someone that actually treated him with respect. He's staying in that relationship out of fear rather than love.



Which is funny I had a conversation with my Niece and her bf the other day and they fight all the time, she is very controlling and somewhat of a shrew (which she knows) and he is somewhat of a wimp and just takes it all. He has done a lot of bad stuff to like cheated and a few other things that I cant say here and she has taken him back every time.

I said I would rather be single than in a relationship like you have its not like I haven't had offers that I know would be bad relationships for me but I would rather a happy healthy relationship or nothing

she did not get it she was like well you should be in a relationship like us. Like being in a relationship makes you something more than you already are (my experience is relationships teach you a lot more about yourself but that bad relationships can take far more away from you and cause far more damage than they are worth)

Being in a relationship out of a fear of being alone seems to happen a lot or the idea that you can mould and force someone to become your ideal and your future it scares me that people think and act on these things because it does such long term damage and turns good people into cynics.

My exes thought I was controlling which is funny cause not once did I stop them from doing or going to something they wanted to, I never told them what to do or pushed them to be something they were not. Life is to short and precious to waste it on people who no matter what you do or say are going to think badly of you or treat you poorly.

Steps off soapbox

and yes Odette this thread is filled with Amazing and wonderful people so it goes to show that being single isn't all bad and there are a lot of quality singles out there


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 22, 2013)

thank god for "no admission"


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a note to any guys who might wanna know this....

I like to be chased but there's a fine line. If someone gets too aggressive/clingy/needy, I will freak the fuck out and run in the complete opposite direction.

That is all. Please return to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 23, 2013)

I am hoping moving to another city this summer will help with the selection....or even give me a selection jeeez!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 23, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> I am hoping moving to another city this summer will help with the selection....or even give me a selection jeeez!!!



Man do I know this feeling. I've never had anything on common with the men down here and I'm not a fan of southern accents on a man. That alone rules most of the men out here.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok added a couple more to the list cause I think its important to know

Name: Amanda 

Age: 38

Reason for Interest: Because it is wonderful to have someone in your corner and to share life with them.

Why you feel you are the best person: Because I am loving, caring and passionate.

Your Fatal Flaws: messy, can get sick easily, have a tendancy to know stuff without meaning to so can come accross as a bit of a know it all at times. 
Intuitive( so often act out when being lied to or somone is not forthcomming or hiding things. Not deliberately just a feeling of things are not right). Have a tendancy to want to talk things out and not leave problems alone but deal with them then and there (not everyone likes this)

What Makes you a good partner: Kindness and compassion, I always go above and beyond, I always make sure I have gifts stashed away for family and friends before the events comming up and make a card to go with them, I can cook and bake well, I am not demanding or pushy, I dont need constant attention 24/7 I like to have both common and uncommon interests, I get along well with most people, am polite, very giving, love to do little things to spoil the person I am wit from cooking their favorite meal to sneaking notes into their pocket/bag

Current location: Nowra 

Interests: Crafting, Making artist original bears, Scrapbooking, spirituality and personal growth, reading, cooking, baking, movies, music, hanging out with friends, long meandering conversations that just flow, laughter, comedy, sci fi and fantasy. Am sure I am forgetting stuff.

Pet Peeves: Lateness, Broken Promises, Lying, intolerance.
Deal Breakers: Smoking, Drugs, Heavy Drinking, Passive Agressiveness, Wimpyness, lack of consideration for others. No sense of Humour.

Must have traits: Passionate, Sense of Humour, good conversation skills, intelligence, a good heart, be generous (not necessarily materially but with their time and other such things actually the whole kit and caboodle I am greedy lol).


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just HOW are you single, Amanda?! After reading that, I just don't understand how. At ALL.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 24, 2013)

Tha's what ah been sayin'


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 24, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Just HOW are you single, Amanda?! After reading that, I just don't understand how. At ALL.





ODFFA said:


> Tha's what ah been sayin'



shucks thanks you two you made my night


----------



## Micara (Apr 4, 2013)

So I was here, but now I am not.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 4, 2013)

Micara said:


> So I was here, but now I am not.



Yaaaay!!!



----

Oh, I'm still here.  lol.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

*slips out*

Hopefully I will not be back :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 4, 2013)

Micara said:


> So I was here, but now I am not.





CaAggieGirl said:


> *slips out*
> 
> Hopefully I will not be back :wubu:




Wooo hoo keeping everything crossed for the pair of you you both deserve every bit of love and happiness that comes your way


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 5, 2013)

Micara said:


> So I was here, but now I am not.



But I'm still here. So that means... you aren't single anymore, and I'm not the lucky guy. GAAAAAAAAAAASP. lol

I kid, I kid. That's so awesome to hear! I'm happy for you.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Apr 7, 2013)

Annnnnddd I'm back. I waited awhile to post about it so I didn't jinx it and now he changed his mind. I will just bring a comfy chair and settle in for the long haul.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 7, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Annnnnddd I'm back. I waited awhile to post about it so I didn't jinx it and now he changed his mind. I will just bring a comfy chair and settle in for the long haul.



awww hugs, he is missing out obviously 

wb lets party 

goes to the dance floor to 'wiggle it'


----------



## Gearhead (Apr 8, 2013)

Single and looking......


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Apr 8, 2013)

*enters name on sign-in sheet* Hi!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm still here too...kinda getting tired of being single I think...or maybe I just feel that way today and won't feel that way tomorrow. I can't be sure 

ETA: I'm gonna follow Amanda's lead and post a singles profile lol

Age: 38
Location: Mobile, Alabama 
Weight: 392 Height: 5'4"-5'5"

Music: I was a music major so I appreciate all genres though when I turn on the radio I listen to stuff like metallica, tool, godsmack, five finger death punch. I can't say I care much for country or rap music though. I love the beatles and old big band type jazz too. 

Movies: documentaries, science fiction, psychological thrillers, fantasy, comedies, historical movies. I usually avoid horror and chick flicks

Things I do in my spare time: I love to sew, watch shit on netflix now that I have it , video games, read, I play clarinet in the local orchestra and we play for events around our city.

I am not really a smoker anymore. I moved over to the e-cigarette a few months ago and I smoke scented vapors and love it. So it's all vapor.

I'm a very down to earth kinda person who loves to travel when I can, have fun and laugh as much as possible and am very comfortable with my body and sexuality as a fat woman.

That's me in a nutshell lol


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am also still on the list :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 9, 2013)

I would do that singles ad thing... But I wouldn't know how to answer anything. Lol.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I would do that singles ad thing... But I wouldn't know how to answer anything. Lol.



I need to edit mine....

I'm not really a smoker anymore unless I have a mental breakdown lol.

And surely u got answers lol


----------



## Piink (Apr 10, 2013)

Not to late am I? I brought booze!!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 10, 2013)

Piink said:


> Not to late am I? I brought booze!!



This party will rage all year (though hoping some of us get to leave or at least take a break from the partying)

so come on in if you go back to the first couple of pages you can hear all about our awesome set up


----------



## Piink (Apr 10, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> This party will rage all year (though hoping some of us get to leave or at least take a break from the partying)
> 
> so come on in if you go back to the first couple of pages you can hear all about our awesome set up



I think I may be in it for the long haul.

And I seriously need a cozy spot to lay down. Preferably next to a table. I need a place to set the bottles down. Even though, I'm pretty sure drinking at 7:30am is not one of my smarter moves.  Hopefully it will help me go to sleep. Lord knows I need some right now.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 12, 2013)

Was tempted and did spend some time with the ex but once again realize that its not worth the stress. I'm seriously starting to feel like I did when I first split with my husband...that I'm better off alone.


----------



## Oona (Apr 12, 2013)

And I'm here... I think I will probably be single for all of 2013 -_-


----------



## Piink (Apr 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> And I'm here... I think I will probably be single for all of 2013 -_-



Will you be my dance partner? I need someone to shake their booty with me!!


----------



## Oona (Apr 12, 2013)

Piink said:


> Will you be my dance partner? I need someone to shake their booty with me!!



Most definitely!


----------



## Piink (Apr 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> Most definitely!



Yes!!! 

too short!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think I ever posted in here for this year. You guys should just assume I'm still single if I don't say otherwise.


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey y'all! I'm new here....Fun party! I brought mojitos from Miami!!!


----------



## Morganer (Apr 13, 2013)

BeachLovinBBW said:


> Hey y'all! I'm new here....Fun party! I brought mojitos from Miami!!!



Oooh, Miami! Home of Burn Notice star Michael Westen, and Eva Mendes. 

Let's go on a Seadoo down there! And, welcome!


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey! Thanks for the warm welcome! Let's take the mojitos and the seadoo down to the Keys!!!!


----------



## Morganer (Apr 13, 2013)

BeachLovinBBW said:


> Hey! Thanks for the warm welcome! Let's take the mojitos and the seadoo down to the Keys!!!!



Let's. Beats the Everglades. Saw a manatee there in 1994. 

Shall I come looking like this?


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 13, 2013)

Not sure who that hunk of Latino yumminess is, but if he's hangin' on my seadoo he needs a bathing suit!!!! LOL



Morganer said:


> Let's. Beats the Everglades. Saw a manatee there in 1994.
> 
> Shall I come looking like this?


----------



## Piink (Apr 13, 2013)

BeachLovinBBW said:


> Hey y'all! I'm new here....Fun party! I brought mojitos from Miami!!!



Mojitos at 8:30 ... Well after the interesting night I had ... 

On a side note, your two hours SE of me ... Straight shot down I75 ... And now I have that stupid song "_I'm in Miami, Bitch_" stuck in my head ... Ugh!


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 13, 2013)

Good morning Pink! On the west coast, are you? Love, love, love the gulf!!!! Two hour shot down, huh? That would give you a little time to recover from your interesting night then mojitos at 10:45 to kick off an interesting day. LOL


----------



## Piink (Apr 13, 2013)

BeachLovinBBW said:


> Good morning Pink! On the west coast, are you? Love, love, love the gulf!!!! Two hour shot down, huh? That would give you a little time to recover from your interesting night then mojitos at 10:45 to kick off an interesting day. LOL



Yes, I'm a West Coast girl!! Fort Myers to be exact. I'm heading to Naples this evening for a birthday party. Maybe I should just keep heading south and 'round the alley until I hit Miami ... Hmmm .....


----------



## danbsc29630 (Apr 13, 2013)

Back single after a short venture into non-singleness.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 17, 2013)

Feeling very very single at the moment, and hating it. Usually I'm good being single, but not right now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 17, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a woman named Terri...she has never left the single's thread. That is all.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 20, 2013)

I know I'm only 22, but I'm perfectly fine with the idea of dying alone. It would be better than having another relationship like any of the ones I've had to this point.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm back. I know I did the right thing to end it but it still makes me sad. But I know that I need a different kind of relationship. Something PEACEFUL. I'm so tired of drama.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 21, 2013)

So....how do you do this dating thing? I'm so shy. I don't want to go another 7 years alone. I get approached and PANIC. Advice appreciated. :blush:


----------



## ecogeek (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> Once upon a time there was a woman named Terri...she has never left the single's thread. That is all.



This made me giggle. I...should probably just stay here. I THINK I want to be here, then I leave for a very VERY small increment of time...then I bounce right back in, with another small chunk of my heart gone. I think it is better here, I'm bringing my cookie butter and a spoon.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 24, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> This made me giggle. I...should probably just stay here. I THINK I want to be here, then I leave for a very VERY small increment of time...then I bounce right back in, with another small chunk of my heart gone. I think it is better here, I'm bringing my cookie butter and a spoon.



Hugs hey at least you all get to date I cant even get a date in this stoopid town.

Grabs the icecream, and some more spoons


as for dating I think practice makes perfect but then again it can be making sure you can converse with the person pre date that often makes things way easier


----------



## thatpumpkin (Apr 28, 2013)

I know I'm still farily young, but I really do hate being single. I can't wait for the last two weeks of high school to end. Somehow, being surrounded by people dating, just seems to make being single feel worse. Who knew?


----------



## 479RTY (Apr 28, 2013)

Are spoons and cookie-related items required, or can I bring cheese?

What annoys me more than anything about being single is that I have such elemental interest in it and yet, nothing happens. I don't want to be any man's mama or nurse or maid, I just want to have some human interaction. A mutually interesting conversation, a companion to go check out someplace new, that's it. Anything more than that is tiresome drama that's not worth that effort. But even with the bar set that low, nothing. 

Feh.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Apr 28, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> So....how do you do this dating thing? I'm so shy. I don't want to go another 7 years alone. I get approached and PANIC. Advice appreciated. :blush:



Girl, I feel you! 

I just passed year three of singledom and... look, I've got awesome friends, a decent job and I'm going to grad school in September (WOOOOOO). If I added someone else to the mix everything will just get so _complicated_. Of course, I miss certain pieces that friends, as amazing as they are, can't provide. We all do. I'm doing the online thing, now and again, and just started messaging a guy who I have a lot in common with. We've a date set for Tuesday.

That being said...

I've already fallen for someone. Like, I'm setting up this date with this guy and all I can think of is a certain someone else. A certain someone who I've known for over four years and in that time we've become super close. He's seen the worst of me, and the best, and I him. To add to it all, he's gorgeous & single. The kicker? He's the older brother of my boyfriend who died three years ago. (My coworker calls this the Forbidden Brother situation.)

It's just getting to the point where I feel I have to speak to him. _I just can't figure out how!!_ :huh:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 29, 2013)

479RTY said:


> Are spoons and cookie-related items required, or can I bring cheese?
> 
> Feh.



Its a party so bring whatever you like! Its meant to be fun.



sweetfrancaise said:


> Girl, I feel you!
> 
> I just passed year three of singledom and... look, I've got awesome friends, a decent job and I'm going to grad school in September (WOOOOOO). If I added someone else to the mix everything will just get so _complicated_. Of course, I miss certain pieces that friends, as amazing as they are, can't provide. We all do. I'm doing the online thing, now and again, and just started messaging a guy who I have a lot in common with. We've a date set for Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Well there is the guilt factor but I am sure he would want you both to be happy. You know you should look this up online as I know it is not as unusual as you think. You both deserve to be happy.

Whatever happens lots of squishy hugs and fingers crossed.


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 3, 2013)

Little late to the party here. Hope there is room in the pool!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, so... I haven't been here, (Dims), for a while, and in general, my life has been a little more down than up the last few months... but, still single, still trying to find that special somebody.


----------



## Pandasaur (May 4, 2013)

Plan on having a nice weekend with single friends and ending it with the Evil Dead remake


----------



## ecogeek (May 4, 2013)

Always!...is apparently to short a message to post. 



RayanamiNGE said:


> Little late to the party here. Hope there is room in the pool!


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 4, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> Always!...is apparently to short a message to post.



Lol, yea, I guess that it's to prevent people from posting a ton of short messages.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 7, 2013)

There needs to be a dance floor in here. With disco lights and glow sticks. lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2013)

RayanamiNGE said:


> Little late to the party here. Hope there is room in the pool!




Always welcome to the Dims Room of Requirement currently in full on party mode the pool is always magically big enough for whoever wants in 




bmann0413 said:


> There needs to be a dance floor in here. With disco lights and glow sticks. lol



aherm you need to go back and read the first few posts young man there is a dance floor, a dj, a refreshment area with pretty much anything you can imagine, a book nook and even a gaming zone hmm maybe we need a cos play area and larping zone.......


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2013)

I messed it up on a royal scale.


----------



## largenlovely (May 9, 2013)

Went out drinking with friends and no boyfriend to come home with to have drunk sex *pout* it's one of tthose nights where being single sucks


----------



## mimosa (May 9, 2013)

For the first time in my life, I am truly single. It feels so FREAKING AWESOME!!!! I am happy and having fun. 

We all go through different journeys. But sometimes you just have to say: "Screw it!!! I am going to have fun."

Life is all about enjoying it. <3 <3 I wish you all self-love, peace and lots of happiness. xo:happy:


----------



## Sweetie (May 10, 2013)

Resubscribed to an online dating service. I realize that I REALLY don't want to go so long alone like I did after my husband and I separated. I really do like having someone to snuggle with on occasion.


----------



## mimosa (May 10, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Resubscribed to an online dating service. I realize that I REALLY don't want to go so long alone like I did after my husband and I separated. I really do like having someone to snuggle with on occasion.



Good for you! Wishing you lots of snuggle time with someone special. xo


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2013)

mimosa said:


> For the first time in my life, I am truly single. It feels so FREAKING AWESOME!!!! I am happy and having fun.
> 
> We all go through different journeys. But sometimes you just have to say: "Screw it!!! I am going to have fun."
> 
> Life is all about enjoying it. <3 <3 I wish you all self-love, peace and lots of happiness. xo:happy:



thats awesome Mimi so glad your having fun and enjoying yourself.



Sweetie said:


> Resubscribed to an online dating service. I realize that I REALLY don't want to go so long alone like I did after my husband and I separated. I really do like having someone to snuggle with on occasion.



Good Luck and let us know how you go and dont forget we do have the crazy first messages thread for all the crazy dating site stories 



Jon Blaze said:


> I messed it up on a royal scale.



So sorry to hear this Jon is there anyway to fix it or to get past the mistake you made?


I really need to be held and hugged atm its one of the times being completely single with no prospects really sux, but the feeling will pass.


----------



## Oona (May 11, 2013)

I'm super low maintenance, imo, but if you can't meet the minimum requirements (ie: let me know you do realize I exist) you'll get an earful. And boy did he get one today... 

So yea, I'm single (still) with no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2013)

Oona said:


> I'm super low maintenance, imo, but if you can't meet the minimum requirements (ie: let me know you do realize I exist) you'll get an earful. And boy did he get one today...
> 
> So yea, I'm single (still) with no light at the end of the tunnel.



hugs Oona it is hard sometimes but better to know your value and get treated right.


----------



## Pandasaur (May 11, 2013)

My mother gave me the okay for sex....not sure what this means oO


----------



## largenlovely (May 16, 2013)

I seem to be feeling pretty consistently tired of being single. I had been kinda going back and forth on it but it seems as if I may have decided I'm tired of being alone. 

Not that I know what to do about it being that there is nobody in my life ready for the same thing lol. But there ya have it lol


----------



## snuggletiger (May 17, 2013)

Still single. I'm blessed at friend making. Just not blessed at lover making. But I got the boomeranging exes that inquire about my health every six months. Thankfully I got my DVD collection


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2013)

as it gets colder here all I really want is someone who I can snuggle with well a woman can dream


----------



## Lovelyone (May 17, 2013)

I tend to fluctuate between wanting and not wanting. At times I think I would be perfectly okay with living out my life without someone else in it and there are times when I wonder how differently my life would be if I were sharing it with someone. 
There are times when I think, "I wish I had someone to cuddle with, hang out with, share my innermost feelings with...etc." and then there are times when I think, "I am SO happy that I don't have to put up with someone's hang-ups, bullshit, attitudes, messiness, etc." 

ATM I am okay with being single. Tomorrow I might not be.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 17, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I tend to fluctuate between wanting and not wanting. At times I think I would be perfectly okay with living out my life without someone else in it and there are times when I wonder how differently my life would be if I were sharing it with someone.
> There are times when I think, "I wish I had someone to cuddle with, hang out with, share my innermost feelings with...etc." and then there are times when I think, "I am SO happy that I don't have to put up with someone's hang-ups, bullshit, attitudes, messiness, etc."
> 
> ATM I am okay with being single. Tomorrow I might not be.



Im in the same boat Lovelyone. I think of how nice it'd be to come home to someone who cares about me and loves me, Then I think. Do I really want someone's stuff gunking up my house.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 18, 2013)

For the most part, I don't like to be single.

It's kinda nice of my friend to try and help me find someone... but the intention is lacking.

He thinks people should start off by having sex together. If the sex is good, get to know each other from there. I can't do that.

A lot of my friends can, though, and have. And that's what makes me feel bad and like a broken piece of machinery. Everyone around me was like that. And I hate that I can't be that way, too. I often wonder if my lack of desire for sex right off the bat is the one and only reason I'm still without a long term partner. 


Sigh.


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 18, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> He thinks people should start off by having sex together. If the sex is good, get to know each other from there. I can't do that.



how did he come to that conclusion?  that's a bit heavy handed isnt it?


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 18, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> For the most part, I don't like to be single.
> 
> It's kinda nice of my friend to try and help me find someone... but the intention is lacking.
> 
> ...



Never change. A lot of guys lose respect when a woman gives it up on date 1. Personally I just won't fuck her for the first month. 
If you change who you are you aren't you anymore, stick to your guns and you'll find someone awesome.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 18, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> For the most part, I don't like to be single.
> 
> It's kinda nice of my friend to try and help me find someone... but the intention is lacking.
> 
> ...



It'd get awfully crowded pretty fast if everyone followed the same path. Do what you're comfortable doing--if someone doesn't accept you as you are, why should you have to adapt to their preferences? 

DO YOU LADY!!


----------



## Saoirse (May 19, 2013)

Guys that "lose respect" after first date sex are usually terrible in the sack anyway.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 19, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> how did he come to that conclusion?  that's a bit heavy handed isnt it?



Well, that friend of mine is gay. And in my city, that's how pretty much all the gay men do their dating. So it's just what he knows.

I'm one of those people who has to really know a person before having any sexual desire for them in the first place. So their world is just as foreign to me.


----------



## mimosa (May 19, 2013)

Just wanted to give all my single folks a hug here...........:wubu:


((((((HUG))))))))



Just don't grab my rolls or butt, okay?


----------



## bmann0413 (May 22, 2013)

mimosa said:


> Just wanted to give all my single folks a hug here...........:wubu:
> 
> 
> ((((((HUG))))))))
> ...



Awwww, but what if I wanted to? With your permission, of course. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2013)

Hugs Mimi 



I find my self in that place of actually wanting someone around atm, not just for snuggling and hugs but the moral support of having someone in your corner is always nice

plus the added benefit of having someone to have crazy rambling conversations with I miss that.

damn you winter I think I find winter the hardest season to be single in.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (May 23, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I tend to fluctuate between wanting and not wanting. At times I think I would be perfectly okay with living out my life without someone else in it and there are times when I wonder how differently my life would be if I were sharing it with someone.
> There are times when I think, "I wish I had someone to cuddle with, hang out with, share my innermost feelings with...etc." and then there are times when I think, "I am SO happy that I don't have to put up with someone's hang-ups, bullshit, attitudes, messiness, etc."
> 
> ATM I am okay with being single. Tomorrow I might not be.



i love how u worded this its exactly how i feel


----------



## thatpumpkin (May 23, 2013)

What I wouldn't give for a summer romance.


----------



## mimosa (May 25, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Awwww, but what if I wanted to? With your permission, of course. :blush:


Naughty thing. 


spiritangel said:


> Hugs Mimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra hugs and lovin' to you! xox


thatpumpkin said:


> What I wouldn't give for a summer romance.


*http://youtu.be/ZW0DfsCzfq4:happy:*

:kiss2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 25, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *http://youtu.be/ZW0DfsCzfq4:happy:*
> 
> :kiss2:




That is exactly the song that popped into my head when I read their post too! :bow:


----------



## Rathkhan (May 25, 2013)

Yep, 2013 and I am still single! I've had brief flings with a couple of girls in the last couple of years but nothing longer than a few dates. In general I think it was a health thing? I dunno. I haven't given up hope though, I am an awesome guy! I know that there is someone out there for me!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 25, 2013)

Rathkhan said:


> Yep, 2013 and I am still single! I've had brief flings with a couple of girls in the last couple of years but nothing longer than a few dates. In general I think it was a health thing? I dunno. I haven't given up hope though, I am an awesome guy! I know that there is someone out there for me!



LOVE your attitude. I wish I could be like you, I am on the verge of giving up.


----------



## mimosa (May 26, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> That is exactly the song that popped into my head when I read their post too! :bow:



Great minds think alike, sugar. x


----------



## omegaseph (Jun 1, 2013)

Why are none of you lovely ladies in the same country as me, and those who are aren't in the same province?

Needless to say, I'm single again (though I don't think I ever mentioned here that I wasn't), and already getting tired of it.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jun 1, 2013)

=) going on a friend date with my best friend for sushi and a movie!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 1, 2013)

Being single during the summer is what sucks the most


----------



## Nenona (Jun 2, 2013)

You know, I've gone through so many guys--not even dating--I've barely dated 5 or so--just -talking- to guys and they lose interest in me in a month, or two months, or a week.
I don't want some grand romance. I hate romance.

I just want a partner--someone who's as smart as me and is going to be interesting and engaging for me. I want a stable, steady relationship so I don't have to go drag friends out of bed at 4am when I feel lonely.

I like this last guy, but he literally just stopped talking to me after I visited him, and during the visit(3 days into the weeklong visit), I had a PMS-related anxiety attack and he basically told me I was too childish to date him, or anyone else, for that matter.
So not only do I feel like shit, I get to watch him date a ton of other women while he tut-tut's at me if I even try to reach out.
A friend says that I have a habit of attracting self-centered assholes, but I think that's just a fat women thing in general. I've always had self-centered assholes hit on me, it's just a matter of finding the one I can put up with, that I have actual things in common with.

I'm tired of looking, but I have to look if I'm ever going to get the things I want.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 2, 2013)

Nenona said:


> You know, I've gone through so many guys--not even dating--I've barely dated 5 or so--just -talking- to guys and they lose interest in me in a month, or two months, or a week.
> I don't want some grand romance. I hate romance.
> 
> I just want a partner--someone who's as smart as me and is going to be interesting and engaging for me. I want a stable, steady relationship so I don't have to go drag friends out of bed at 4am when I feel lonely.
> ...


The guys who get bored with you probably are not worth your time anyway. 

I feel the same way except I would like the romance too. (What can I say I'm greedy and I have decided I want it all. Though this may limit my options.) I love having someone I can talk about random things and they can catch on instead of me having to explain every word to them. 

I always get ready to give up, then there will be a glimmer of hope, and then it's gone and the cycle repeats. It would be nice if FAs were as easy to spot as BBWs/BHMs. Sometimes I feel like I will be foreveralone.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 2, 2013)

Nenona said:


> ...snipped...
> I just want a partner--someone who's as smart as me and is going to be interesting and engaging for me. I want a stable, steady relationship so I don't have to go drag friends out of bed at 4am when I feel lonely.





CaAggieGirl said:


> The guys who get bored with you probably are not worth your time anyway.
> 
> I feel the same way except I would like the romance too. (What can I say I'm greedy and I have decided I want it all. Though this may limit my options.) I love having someone I can talk about random things and they can catch on instead of me having to explain every word to them.
> 
> I always get ready to give up, then there will be a glimmer of hope, and then it's gone and the cycle repeats. It would be nice if FAs were as easy to spot as BBWs/BHMs. Sometimes I feel like I will be foreveralone.



I've experienced these same things. I'd like to meet someone who can hold more of a conversation than, "What's the weather like where you are?" and who can say more than, "yes, fine, sure, nope." It annoys the hell out of me when someone msgs me/phones me and has NOTHING to say. 
I'd love to meet a man who knows how to hold a conversation other than about my body, size, what and how much I eat, etc. I think those things are fine to talk about within a chat but if they are the only focus...forget it. I am not interested. I have WAY more to offer than just talking about my shape and size.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 4, 2013)

It'd be nice to find someone to just go have an ice cream with. Forget romance and wild sex, what ever happened to ice cream and conversation


----------



## mimosa (Jun 4, 2013)

*Just this past Sunday, I was trying to be a good neighbor. I invited a person over my place for a soda and conversation. He stood up to shake my hand. Then he leaned over and planted a big kiss on my lips.  (Slipped me the tongue too.) I was so surprised and confused about the whole thing. :huh::blink:I was NOT expecting that. He tried to kiss me a few more times. I pushed him away. He sat next to me and asked me to be his girlfriend. OH HELL NO!   Strangest Sunday of my life!*


----------



## omegaseph (Jun 4, 2013)

Nenona said:


> You know, I've gone through so many guys--not even dating--I've barely dated 5 or so--just -talking- to guys and they lose interest in me in a month, or two months, or a week.
> I don't want some grand romance. I hate romance.
> 
> I just want a partner--someone who's as smart as me and is going to be interesting and engaging for me. I want a stable, steady relationship so I don't have to go drag friends out of bed at 4am when I feel lonely.
> ...



This guy sounds like an ass...


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

For some reason I am feeling really lonely today. I just want to snuggle up to someone and relax.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 6, 2013)

I just noticed something. I'm not single just because I can't find a girl I find attractive like that around here. It's also because I'm someone nervous to be in a relationship with anyone.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> For some reason I am feeling really lonely today. I just want to snuggle up to someone and relax.



I understand that lots of squishy hugs



bmann0413 said:


> I just noticed something. I'm not single just because I can't find a girl I find attractive like that around here. It's also because I'm someone nervous to be in a relationship with anyone.



well you need to work that out before even flirting with anyone because thats just not fair to the other person at all and will lead to lots of messed up broken hearted people. It is good that you realise this but only you can work out why.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I understand exactly what you ladies are talking about. I've gone and am currently going through the same thing. I'm single but have been dating but no one " real" it always seems like it's someone completely out of reach and I don't mean in another city. I mean been through some things and not looking for anything right now or just not really looking for any thing serious or long term, just basically my breast size or my body in general. but on the other hand I will not settle for just anything. That saying- to stop looking for love , let it find you is getting real old right now. But I digress, I'm going to say it also. in time, our Princes' will come. I'm just taking the time to take care of me.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm just truckin' on through my single life. Right now I'm working towards a career and being able to support myself. I'm just not ready for a relationship right now.


----------



## Oona (Jun 12, 2013)

Single Single Single. I was almost "Taken" but he turned out to be a flakey douchecock. 

Apparently I'm meant to be a single hermit. With that being said, I think it's time to invest in a few new Xbox games and prep the nerdcave for some serious gaming time.


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> Single Single Single. I was almost "Taken" but he turned out to be a flakey douchecock.
> 
> Apparently I'm meant to be a single hermit. With that being said, I think it's time to invest in a few new Xbox games and prep the nerdcave for some serious gaming time.



Welcome fellow hermit, have been shown the signature eye roll yet?


----------



## Oona (Jun 12, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Welcome fellow hermit, have been shown the signature eye roll yet?



I think I invented the signature eye-roll. 

If not, I've mastered it.


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> I think I invented the signature eye-roll.
> 
> If not, I've mastered it.



You!!?:bow:
I was not told, I swear it!!

Well back to the darkness of the man-cave


----------



## Oona (Jun 12, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> You!!?:bow:
> I was not told, I swear it!!
> 
> Well back to the darkness of the man-cave



You take the man-cave. I'll take the nerd-cave.


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> You take the man-cave. I'll take the nerd-cave.



 deal!!
Now where'd I put that controller


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 19, 2013)

Single again. *sighs*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Single again. *sighs*



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 23, 2013)

*Busts out Natasha Bedingfield style* "I'm singllllllllllle, cos that's how I wanna be."


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 23, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.



Actually, I am okay with it and a bit relieved, if that makes any sense. We left on good terms, so there is that.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Actually, I am okay with it and a bit relieved, if that makes any sense. We left on good terms, so there is that.



That makes perfect sense. I know how you feel. Still, I'm sorry that that person wasn't the one for you. At least you've got good company here. *raises drink*


----------



## mimosa (Jun 23, 2013)

*My dating life has taken a HUGE U-TURN! It's super crazy! This song explains it all.....
http://youtu.be/l5aZJBLAu1E*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *My dating life has taken a HUGE U-TURN! It's super crazy! This song explains it all.....
> http://youtu.be/l5aZJBLAu1E*



Not surprised really. You are a beautiful woman.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *My dating life has taken a HUGE U-TURN! It's super crazy! This song explains it all.....
> http://youtu.be/l5aZJBLAu1E*



Thats Awesome Mimi you might have to share some of your secrets here


----------



## mimosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Not surprised really. You are a beautiful woman.


Thank you, my dear. I am surprised.  


spiritangel said:


> Thats Awesome Mimi you might have to share some of your secrets here


All I did was posted on a dating site :"For Guys That Love Fat Chicks Only". Then a few decent photos of me. I am just myself and I am honest. So...no secret really.


----------



## Oona (Jun 26, 2013)

I never realized just how nerve-racking dating is. My last two relationships jumped right into serious pretty quick. 

This guy wants to take it slow, which I'm totally ok with. But it leaves me a lot of time to wonder about all the negatives. 

Sometimes I hate being a girl. lol


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Had to leave this thread for a brief time, but I'm back! Though, I've returned to the thread with a new look on relationships, being that I don't NEED to be in one. I'd just like some friends, please.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2013)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Had to leave this thread for a brief time, but I'm back! Though, I've returned to the thread with a new look on relationships, being that I don't NEED to be in one. I'd just like some friends, please.



Awesome attitude many an amazing relationship blossoms from friendship but also you can never have to many friends


This came up in my fb feed the other day thought the singles here might appreciate it

http://intentblog.com/5-rules-of-dating-how-to-attract-healthy-relationships-and-healthy-marriages/


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jun 28, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Awesome attitude many an amazing relationship blossoms from friendship but also you can never have to many friends



Very true! I definitely hope for new friends, especially in Madison, where I'm going to school. Now, I'm sorry if I've gotten this wrong, but have you posted in a thread confessing your love of Community, spiritangel?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2013)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Very true! I definitely hope for new friends, especially in Madison, where I'm going to school. Now, I'm sorry if I've gotten this wrong, but have you posted in a thread confessing your love of Community, spiritangel?



Erm I honestly don't remember posting anything about that :blush: however I am a fan of the show though have not watched it with any sort of continuity as such


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jun 29, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Erm I honestly don't remember posting anything about that :blush: however I am a fan of the show though have not watched it with any sort of continuity as such



Shoot! My apologies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2013)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Shoot! My apologies.



no need to appologise  I post a fair bit so it is possible that I really did post something about it sooo not a drama at all


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 2, 2013)

Single as... as a... thing that's... singular. Hm.

Anyways, yeah, I'm still in this thing. But getting to know myself is going okay. Finally figured out what type of girls I'm into, so hey, making progress. lol


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to worry about being single, like it somehow made me less than my friends in relationships but now I find myself being ok with it. I know myself a lot better now and I think I'm more accepting of all my little quirks then I used to be. So now I'm willing to wait for a relationship that's right for me and not just convenient.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm still single!

Hello!?!
Anyone out there?

I've been sitting here waiting for ANYBODY to make a pass at me! And I've made a few passes and got shot down, so I'm waiting now haha!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> I'm still single!
> 
> Hello!?!
> Anyone out there?
> ...



I totally have a crush on you! Just saying.  :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Jul 3, 2013)

*One thing I learned tonight is....

If you really like someone, but they don't feel the same, LET THEM GO! When you do, God, the universe or whatever you want to call it will bring someone amazing into your life that desires you. Or at least....have LOTS OF FUN looking for the right person! Life is too short to be worrying about the people that don't like you. 
Recently someone I really wanted to go on a date with turned me down. I was so disappointed, I cried. I drowned my sorrows in fried chicken, and a chick flick. But after the movie was over and I ate the last of the chicken, I was okay. I decided to dust myself off and try again. I didn't waste any time finding another date. And.....WOW!!! It a DATE alright.:shocked::batting: I am so glad now that the other guy turned me down! I want to thank him!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mimosa (Jul 4, 2013)

I am in a stage of my life when I don't want a boyfriend, but I do want a boyfriend, then I don't but I do. I confuse myself. I am not in the mood to cook and do laundry for anyone. I want passion, I want romance, I want hot sex, I want someone to fall madly in love with me! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


and I also want chocolate.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jul 4, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I am in a stage of my life when I don't want a boyfriend, but I do want a boyfriend, then I don't but I do. I confuse myself. I am not in the mood to cook and do laundry for anyone. I want passion, I want romance, I want hot sex, I want someone to fall madly in love with me! :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> 
> and I also want chocolate.




Exactly!...but the chocolate has to be french.. actually I wouldn't mind if the guy was either


----------



## mimosa (Jul 5, 2013)

LuckyDreamer87 said:


> Exactly!...but the chocolate has to be french.. actually I wouldn't mind if the guy was either



I have never had French chocolate before......or a French man. But I would like to try both. Maybe even at the same time.:wubu:


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jul 5, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I have never had French chocolate before......or a French man. But I would like to try both. Maybe even at the same time.:wubu:





ooolalala sounds fun...


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 8, 2013)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Had to leave this thread for a brief time, but I'm back! Though, I've returned to the thread with a new look on relationships, being that I don't NEED to be in one. I'd just like some friends, please.



I'll be your friend :blush:


----------



## MRdobolina (Jul 10, 2013)

friends with benefits count as a relationship? does sleeping the night over three straight days in a row count? im in purgatory


----------



## mimosa (Jul 14, 2013)

I am still single because it's frown upon if I date my vibrator.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2013)

I might, _might_ have one foot out of the door here. :wubu: I don't want to rush anything but I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2013)

Mathias said:


> I might, _might_ have one foot out of the door here. :wubu: I don't want to rush anything but I have my fingers crossed.



Matty I have the biggest smile right now I am so happy for you, don't rush but also don't go to slow either. And remember communication is very important

lots of squishy hugs  and wishes for everything to work out for you.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Matty I have the biggest smile right now I am so happy for you, don't rush but also don't go to slow either. And remember communication is very important
> 
> lots of squishy hugs  and wishes for everything to work out for you.



Aww thanks! I really hope so too.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Aww thanks! I really hope so too.



Never mind... :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't know if I said I was sorta out of here... but I kinda was. Then, because of weird and upsetting circumstances... I stumbled back in... As if still drunk from a 3 day bender. Yeah... pretty bad


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Never mind... :doh:





CarlaSixx said:


> Don't know if I said I was sorta out of here... but I kinda was. Then, because of weird and upsetting circumstances... I stumbled back in... As if still drunk from a 3 day bender. Yeah... pretty bad



Sounds like you both need lots of squishy hugs.

It will happen for both of you just got to keep trying and keep moving forward you will get there


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 22, 2013)

Newly single.... going to take this time to just relax and getting things I want done. Feels pretty awkward, as if I'm braving this world anew.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Never mind... :doh:


Squishy hugs, my dear. xo


CarlaSixx said:


> Don't know if I said I was sorta out of here... but I kinda was. Then, because of weird and upsetting circumstances... I stumbled back in... As if still drunk from a 3 day bender. Yeah... pretty bad


I'm so sorry to hear that, Carla. *hug*



DKnight00 said:


> Newly single.... going to take this time to just relax and getting things I want done. Feels pretty awkward, as if I'm braving this world anew.


Take your time to heal. What's kept me going is doing lovely things for myself. Dating myself! One night I got all dressed up and had Chinese food. On Sunday, I took a long hot bath and pampered myself. I felt really good. I don't have to wait for love. It's all inside me. :wubu:

Being single can be pretty awesome. You have the freedom to do whatever you want to!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2013)

after doing the Daily Love extravaganza I feel like I am ready for love and have been reading stuff 
http://allanapratt.com/category/dating/

on this site because what she said at the extravaganza made a lot of sense 

 so guessing now I have to figure out what dating site I want to use and go for it


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> Newly single.... going to take this time to just relax and getting things I want done. Feels pretty awkward, as if I'm braving this world anew.



Hugs it will get easier. Time and lots of it are the only cure I am afraid and throwing yourself into things you enjoy.


PS I bit the bullet now just have to wait for my profile to be approved.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 23, 2013)

Is there room for one more?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 23, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> Newly single.... going to take this time to just relax and getting things I want done. Feels pretty awkward, as if I'm braving this world anew.



I hear you there. It just happened to me, too.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Is there room for one more?



it's a party there is always room for one more


----------



## mimosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Is there room for one more?



Get over here, you! (((((hugs))))))):happy:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 24, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> it's a party there is always room for one more


Yay!



mimosa said:


> Get over here, you! (((((hugs))))))):happy:


*mrffl*

*cnt breef*

*dnt crr*


----------



## mimosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Dromond said:


> *mrffl*
> 
> *cnt breef*
> 
> *dnt crr*



*Breef, good man*...*.BREEF!*


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I hear you there. It just happened to me, too.





spiritangel said:


> Hugs it will get easier. Time and lots of it are the only cure I am afraid and throwing yourself into things you enjoy.
> 
> 
> PS I bit the bullet now just have to wait for my profile to be approved.





mimosa said:


> Squishy hugs, my dear. xo
> 
> 
> Take your time to heal. What's kept me going is doing lovely things for myself. Dating myself! One night I got all dressed up and had Chinese food. On Sunday, I took a long hot bath and pampered myself. I felt really good. I don't have to wait for love. It's all inside me. :wubu:
> ...



Thanks a lot guys, yeah we're still friends, but I really didn't see a future in it. It still feels awkward-ish, especially since it was a long one. However... I have so much TIME to do whatever I want now, feels pretty great! No rush to do things or things to worry about except my own.. sounds selfish but its been so long haha.


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey what's been going on folks... Glad to see everyone is as welcoming as ever... Brought my own chair with me figure I might as well sit going be at the singles party for ever lol


----------



## Dromond (Jul 27, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Breef, good man*...*.BREEF!*



It's called Marshmallow Hell, but I think it's misnamed. It's more like heaven.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm single as usual...but at least I'm in AWESOME COMPANY. Love you guys. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I'm single as usual...but at least I'm in AWESOME COMPANY. Love you guys. :wubu:



you know there are def some cream of the crop type people who are single atm


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm still here. WHERE DA COOKIES AT?! lol


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 29, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm still here. WHERE DA COOKIES AT?! lol



Ummm yeah I ate them all, sorry about that :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 29, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Ummm yeah I ate them all, sorry about that :blush:


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 29, 2013)

Forget cookies I want steak ! and lobster !


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 30, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> you know there are def some cream of the crop type people who are single atm



I always wonder if there are so many single people in here, why don't they all find one another and not be single? Hopeless Romantic I guess.


----------



## penguin (Jul 30, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I always wonder if there are so many single people in here, why don't they all find one another and not be single? Hopeless Romantic I guess.



Geography and finances would be the biggest reason, next up would be differing compatibility levels. Still, it's a good place to look.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> Forget cookies I want steak ! and lobster !



Lobster yumm I can not even remember the last time i got to have something fo fancy




Is it wrong to wish I wasnt single cause I injured myself and could use some tlc about now.....


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll have steak, lobster, a nice baked potato with sour cream, chives and butter, broccoli and COOKIES FOR DESSERT! :eat2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I need to move temporarily to the US. Every time I go to New York, cute guys eye me and/or approach me. Not one bit the case over here just 20 minutes away. Lol.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I'll have steak, lobster, a nice baked potato with sour cream, chives and butter, broccoli and COOKIES FOR DESSERT! :eat2:



*I'll have what she's having. *



CarlaSixx said:


> I think I need to move temporarily to the US. Every time I go to New York, cute guys eye me and/or approach me. Not one bit the case over here just 20 minutes away. Lol.



*You are beautiful anywhere!*


----------



## mimosa (Aug 2, 2013)

*Oh the joys of dating. Some guys freak me out. One guy send me a message on a dating site, on Facebook, text and called me just to see if I was going to see him this Saturday. But insists there is no pressure. :doh: Crappola!*


----------



## Dromond (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think he grasps the concept of "no pressure."


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 3, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Oh the joys of dating. Some guys freak me out. One guy send me a message on a dating site, on Facebook, text and called me just to see if I was going to see him this Saturday. But insists there is no pressure. :doh: Crappola!*



Wow overkill!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Sets up arts and crafts studio in a quiet room of the party and moves in.

You know its a dry spell when you cant even get hit on on POF.........


So much for putting myself back out there.

Ahhh at least I have a sense of humour about it told a friend I think I am becomming a Crazy Spinster ( of course they are young and the it was lost on them)

Seriously I heard the neighbours talking the other day and apparently I am the Crazy Neighbour in this building because wait for it I have dared to check my mail wearing pj pants

oh yeah I am that crazy wait till I walk out practically wearing nothing then call me crazy rolls eyes

and that is the end of Amanda's entertaining this thread for the evening takes a bow and retires to craft corner


----------



## Dromond (Aug 3, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Sets up arts and crafts studio in a quiet room of the party and moves in.
> 
> You know its a dry spell when you cant even get hit on on POF.........
> 
> ...



You need to move to the US. That's normal behavior here. Hell, people go shopping in their PJs.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 3, 2013)

Checking in... still single... still hate it.


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dromond said:


> You need to move to the US. That's normal behavior here. Hell, people go shopping in their PJs.



And no one bats an eye... normal to do it in college, when picking up some food orders, going to buy a few items from a grocery store etc.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I was walking about 3meters (less than 4 or 5 yards) seriously i need to dress up for that??

Makes me want to walk out in one of my old around the house tops and just my french knickers cause the top covers them and makes me look nakey underneath may do that in summer 


People go shopping in their trakky daks over here, pjs not so much but still I wasn't going far

and I have a far creepier neighbour in the first unit next to mine ugh but lets not start on the creepy neighbour factor


I think Id have more luck actually getting to date in the US


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 3, 2013)

spiritangel I have a creepy neighbor as well stands in my back yard looking at my house  I am getting a order on him come monday, he has been arrested for this before and still wont stop. Oh and he is usualy shirtless wth?!?
And you should be able to get a date anywhere  But yes you would have men lined up here in the US to date you!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> spiritangel I have a creepy neighbor as well stands in my back yard looking at my house  I am getting a order on him come monday, he has been arrested for this before and still wont stop. Oh and he is usualy shirtless wth?!?
> And you should be able to get a date anywhere  But yes you would have men lined up here in the US to date you!!



unfortunately we do not have sepperate back yard/front yards so he is free to do that here you know its bad when you cant even hang washing on the line for fear of him feelingit up and comming to tell you its dry Thank goodness I have a pretty airy house so I get it dry by hanging it around here but sunshine is nice for clothes and such 

that is very sweet to say however I really have my doubts about that these days. I have gone from getting hit on at least but not being able to get a date to not even being hit on anymore. Think I am just to old lol at least my life is full of other things  or I could be in trouble.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 3, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Sets up arts and crafts studio in a quiet room of the party and moves in.
> 
> You know its a dry spell when you cant even get hit on on POF.........
> 
> ...



I don't get hits on POF either. You aren't alone. Same with OkCupid. I don't know what I can do to change this anymore..


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mathias said:


> I don't get hits on POF either. You aren't alone. Same with OkCupid. I don't know what I can do to change this anymore..



Didn't know POF had a BBW option... that's pretty cool.. but doesn't look like many are interested in the same things as I am. I'm actually thinking, sometime in the future of going to a convention or something where I can find like-minded individuals... not sure if that's up your alley or not. I don't usually do things like that, but going to put myself out there once I'm ready I guess.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm on plenty of fish too. I'm really only interested in casual friendly dating but am too scared to put that on my profile cuz most men seem to interpret that as casual sex and that's not what I'm looking for. Though hell, I put looking for a relationship and don't contact me for booty calls and they still try. Casual dating on there would just make it worse lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Lobster yumm I can not even remember the last time i got to have something fo fancy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody needs a hug and snuggles and cookies


----------



## 1love_emily (Aug 10, 2013)

Heyyyy I'm still single, just saying.


----------



## b0nnie (Aug 11, 2013)

Mathias said:


> I don't get hits on POF either. You aren't alone. Same with OkCupid. I don't know what I can do to change this anymore..



I don't hit on OkCupid either, you ladies are not alone in that. Quite frustrating...I don't even get responses when I message someone.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 11, 2013)

Single here still, but I have my eyes on someone! Wish me luck


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 11, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Single here still, but I have my eyes on someone! Wish me luck



Good Luck !!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Single here still, but I have my eyes on someone! Wish me luck



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


So on the menu tonight is t-bone steak on a bed of wilted baby spinach, served with a foil roasted potato, and broccoli with a creamy bacon and mushroom sauce

Anyone want to share??


----------



## StickMan (Aug 11, 2013)

Protip: If you're a lady and want a boyfriend, just have me develop a crush on you. The INSTANT I think of revealing my feelings to you, someone will drop out of the sky and you'll hit it off with him (or in at least one case, her)


I think a gypsy cursed me, you guys...


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 11, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So on the menu tonight is t-bone steak on a bed of wilted baby spinach, served with a foil roasted potato, and broccoli with a creamy bacon and mushroom sauce
> ...



Creamy bacon and mushroom sauce ???? Never had that before count me in!

Between this thread and watching commercials between breaking bad episodes, I'm starting to miss going out to dinner for a long while...


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 11, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So on the menu tonight is t-bone steak on a bed of wilted baby spinach, served with a foil roasted potato, and broccoli with a creamy bacon and mushroom sauce
> ...



Oh my yes count me in too! And thanks for the good luck you two! We will see


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2013)

StickMan said:


> Protip: If you're a lady and want a boyfriend, just have me develop a crush on you. The INSTANT I think of revealing my feelings to you, someone will drop out of the sky and you'll hit it off with him (or in at least one case, her)
> 
> 
> I think a gypsy cursed me, you guys...




In that case feel very free to crush on me 





that was dinner  only to happy to share it gets a bit dull cooking for one


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 11, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> In that case feel very free to crush on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!! That looks sooooo good! I need to learn to make that! I cook alot but never see that sauce before, YUMMMY!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2013)

Missy it is fairly standard over here

that one is made with sliced mushrooms, bacon and philly light cream for cooking (though you need to turn your pan off after frying the bacon and mushrooms and just allow the philly to melt rather than cooking it to much)

or you can do it with cream instead, you can do it as a just mushroom sauce or with the bacon

you can add a bit of garlic if your so inclined or a little bit of grated parmasen 

if your using regular cream you will need to cook it down for a bit and allow it to thicken.

Its good as a pasta sauce or a meat sauce


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you! I am going to try this with Pasta! Looks great, bet your a really good cook.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Thank you! I am going to try this with Pasta! Looks great, bet your a really good cook.



I cheat and use the ready to eat stir fry noodles it ends up tasting the same but takes far less time and means I can make it in one pan.

I had it that way last night otherwise I forget to use the rest of the cream for cooking.
Yeah I can sadly my exes were all fussy eaters and it got boring, plus I am on a really tight budget so eating out for me is a complete rare luxury as is take away.

Starting to like my own food better though


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm feeling all lonely and stuff cuz im sick and had a bad day. Cheesecake can only do so much.


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 13, 2013)

Single. Looking. Ready.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ashley1985 said:


> Single. Looking. Ready.



Madam that makes two of us


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 15, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Madam that makes two of us



I bet you won't be on the market long lol


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 15, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I bet you won't be on the market long lol



Lol I don't know about that. Seems like I have been for a while.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 15, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Lol I don't know about that. Seems like I have been for a while.



Are u insanely shy...or maybe house bound? Lol

you're a cute fella  surely there's a fatty up there just hoping u will approach her


----------



## Bethney (Aug 15, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I bet you won't be on the market long lol






I agree. I'm sure there are many girls out there just waiting for him to approach them or make a move. He is definitely good looking


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 15, 2013)

still here getting ready for 2014!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> still here getting ready for 2014!



Oh Nooo I saw your name and was like so hope he is sharing good news that he is no longer here

its to early to join for next year Mr!!!! Lots and lots of squishy hugs so sorry to hear


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 16, 2013)

Been single for a month now, feeling pretty free right now, just focusing on school/work/health.... might jump into actively seeking a relationship sometime in 2014 summer I think.....


----------



## Dromond (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm freshly single, but not at a place where I want to even consider dating. It's going to take some time, but I'm happy to keep the benches warm in the singles thread!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 16, 2013)

I can't even imagine dating right now with the whole working nights and weekends thing, unless it's somebody from my gaming group. Course I don't want to fuck the group up either, so there's that.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 17, 2013)

Still here.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmm thinks we need a change of Music

to freshen up the snacks and food in here 

and to remind people we are celebrating how lucky we are to be in such AMAZING company

lots of hugs 

Now lets Dance


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Hmm thinks we need a change of Music
> 
> to freshen up the snacks and food in here
> 
> ...



I agree so many amazing people here


----------



## Dromond (Aug 18, 2013)

I would dance, but my cane makes it a bit awkward.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 18, 2013)

I LOVE TO DANCE  and surprisingly light on my feet lol


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Aug 18, 2013)

Will someone bring the funk?
If not, I've got the funk. Gotta have that funk. Owwwwww!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 18, 2013)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Will someone bring the funk?
> If not, I've got the funk. Gotta have that funk. Owwwwww!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ODghRTeyQ


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm having one of those lonely "i need a boyfriend" kinda nights  no snuggles for me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I'm having one of those lonely "i need a boyfriend" kinda nights  no snuggles for me.



Same here.  I've been having that for the past two nights so far. I'm normally pretty good about this kind of thing... but lately, not so much.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 19, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Same here.  I've been having that for the past two nights so far. I'm normally pretty good about this kind of thing... but lately, not so much.



Yeah I am too but tonight it has me in a funk. I have it happen periodically but usually I'm pretty ok. I guess it's just one of those nights. Maybe it will pass for both of us soon...or we will find boyfriends lol


----------



## GermanFeeder2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Still Single and i wait for Mrs. Right. My perfect match is a feedee. PM Me Ladies


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 22, 2013)

Alright who's the D.J. put on something good, who wants to dance lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2013)

what's going on in here, there's always so many cool people around this thread.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what's going on in here, there's always so many cool people around this thread.



###@@@@####

OMG Don't you Dare scare me Like that!!!!!!

I saw your name and was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

cheeky bugger, Diddn't you know this is where all the cool kids hang out


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 22, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> ###@@@@####
> 
> OMG Don't you Dare scare me Like that!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I know, right? What a meanie-head!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> ###@@@@####
> 
> OMG Don't you Dare scare me Like that!!!!!!
> 
> ...





CarlaSixx said:


> I know, right? What a meanie-head!



you ladies are too funny.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 23, 2013)

I know this is where all the cool single people are but we have so much fun everyone wants to party lol... I like the company here although I fail to understand how so many great people are still here!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2013)

NewfieGal said:


> I know this is where all the cool single people are but we have so much fun everyone wants to party lol... I like the company here although I fail to understand how so many great people are still here!



You and me both, shrugs but life is full of Mysteries


Lets Boogie


----------



## Dromond (Aug 26, 2013)

It's proof that life isn't fair, is what it is.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 27, 2013)

sometimes I wonder where I went wrong.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> sometimes I wonder where I went wrong.



You going in the right direction she just wasn't the one, hang in there and keep doing the good work it will happen for you!!


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here to stay for awhile. Figured out I am not ready yet, its not them its me:doh:


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 27, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> You going in the right direction she just wasn't the one, hang in there and keep doing the good work it will happen for you!!



Always on the positive !!! I like that !! I kind of lost some motivation to get a few things done tonight, but your comments always make me push through it! (I know it sounds cheesy but it's true !  ) On a side note, I still can't rep you yet !


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> You going in the right direction she just wasn't the one, hang in there and keep doing the good work it will happen for you!!





DKnight00 said:


> Always on the positive !!! I like that !! I kind of lost some motivation to get a few things done tonight, but your comments always make me push through it! (I know it sounds cheesy but it's true !  ) On a side note, I still can't rep you yet !



Yes she sure is! She always makes me smile, wonderful person


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like this is where I belong! :doh: lol. All good though


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw a post on FB the other day. I liked it better than "single". It said "independently operated and owned". That's me...I'm Independently Operated and Owned...


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I saw a post on FB the other day. I liked it better than "single". It said "independently operated and owned". That's me...I'm Independently Operated and Owned...



YES! Love this!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Yes she sure is! She always makes me smile, wonderful person




Awww shucks thank you 




DKnight00 said:


> Always on the positive !!! I like that !! I kind of lost some motivation to get a few things done tonight, but your comments always make me push through it! (I know it sounds cheesy but it's true !  ) On a side note, I still can't rep you yet !



Maybe you could send that motivation my way lol, I seem to have hit a wall this evening and I have a craft class to organise for tomorrow




HeavyDuty24 said:


> Looks like this is where I belong! :doh: lol. All good though



Not true it was just poor timing or not quite right for both of you, your a great guy don't give up so easily




Sweetie said:


> I saw a post on FB the other day. I liked it better than "single". It said "independently operated and owned". That's me...I'm Independently Operated and Owned...




hahaha that is actually very me, love it!!!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2013)

My dearest single pals, 

It's okay to be single and be glad. 
It's okay to feel lonely and be sad. 
It's okay to have an ex and be mad. 


Even when you do have a partner, lover, FWB or any other type of romantic relationship(s), 

The first person you need to love is yourself. 

Be kind to thy self. 

Love always, 

Mimosa:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2013)

_*There is some potential. Only time will tell.  *_


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 7, 2013)

mimosa said:


> My dearest single pals,
> 
> It's okay to be single and be glad.
> It's okay to feel lonely and be sad.
> ...



This is sooo true! Took me along time to love myself but now that I can I wont ever turn back! This is really cute I like it alot.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> This is sooo true! Took me along time to love myself but now that I can I wont ever turn back! This is really cute I like it alot.



Thanks Missy. Keep the love, girl. You deserve it!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 7, 2013)

mimosa said:


> The first person you need to love is yourself.



I'm working on this one. I recently, finally realized that I can't expect someone else to love me, if I don't love myself.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 9, 2013)

Still single. Guess the ladies think they can't handle this. lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2013)

Single and wondering what exes asking "how have you been?" means?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2013)

seriously though, what's going on in here?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2013)

Are you Single Hozay?? Cause its a secret singles club 


giggles


BMAN as you have admitted not that long ago that your not ready for commitment I think you have to make up your mind you can't have it both ways.

Snuggle I think you have to stop trying to 2nd guess your exes and move forward. You can't go backwards and you need a fresh start with someone new.


Mimi are we to understand you have met someone?? information please 


and yes yes I am still fabulous and still single

Lets Party


----------



## Dromond (Sep 9, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> seriously though, what's going on in here?



There doesn't seem to be much action. Everyone is sitting around chatting, but nobody is hooking up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> There doesn't seem to be much action. Everyone is sitting around chatting, but nobody is hooking up.



Looks like it's up to you and I. Lets do this.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 9, 2013)

Dude, you're my bro and all, but aren't you NOT single?


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 9, 2013)

AHEM.. Pictures please. (or video)



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looks like it's up to you and I. Lets do this.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 9, 2013)

I do not perform for an audience. *hmph*


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm I remember when you were stripping at the 4 mile.. Yelling DOLLA DOLLA MAKE YOU HOLLA





Dromond said:


> I do not perform for an audience. *hmph*


----------



## Dromond (Sep 9, 2013)

Money talks.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 10, 2013)

No one's hooking up, but I'd just like to point out that not one person has asked me to hook up...just sayin'.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 10, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> No one's hooking up, but I'd just like to point out that not one person has asked me to hook up...just sayin'.



You know that's a lie, I ask about once a week!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 10, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know that's a lie, I ask about once a week!



Yes, but you're never serious.


----------



## Oona (Sep 10, 2013)

My roommate got a girlfriend... so the one person I could hang out with and feel less alone no longer hangs out with me. 

So, I'm still here. Still single. At least my Xbox loves me...


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 10, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> I'm working on this one. I recently, finally realized that I can't expect someone else to love me, if I don't love myself.



They can, it just won't be what either of you expect...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 10, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> No one's hooking up, but I'd just like to point out that not one person has asked me to hook up...just sayin'.



*Volunteers* lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 10, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> *Volunteers* lol



No, no...I don't need your pity fuck, Blaze!  LOL


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 10, 2013)

I said no to an invite to visit them in another state (them paying for my trip) from someone I care very much about but who has a terrible habit of letting me down. I never, ever thought I'd come to the point that it wasn't worth the effort. This happened a few days ago and I'm still feeling very proud of myself for putting an end to them making an idiot of me (even though I don't necessarily believe they do it intentionally...they just don't seem to be able to follow through on things).


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 10, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> No, no...I don't need your pity fuck, Blaze!  LOL



Pity? HA! Like I'm even worthy of your presence! :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I said no to an invite to visit them in another state (them paying for my trip) from someone I care very much about but who has a terrible habit of letting me down. I never, ever thought I'd come to the point that it wasn't worth the effort. This happened a few days ago and I'm still feeling very proud of myself for putting an end to them making an idiot of me (even though I don't necessarily believe they do it intentionally...they just don't seem to be able to follow through on things).



Everyone here should give you rep for this.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 11, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Everyone here should give you rep for this.



Agreed! But apparently I must spread my rep around more before giving it to her again...someone be a dear & rep her once for me. But, as Dro said, can't let this go past without recognizing what a difficult, brave & wonderful thing you just did for yourself.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> No one's hooking up, but I'd just like to point out that not one person has asked me to hook up...just sayin'.



You know no one asks me either if that helps...... I really can't imagine why no one is asking one of the sexiest women on earth to hook up maybe they are assuming she is spoken for??? 




Oona said:


> My roommate got a girlfriend... so the one person I could hang out with and feel less alone no longer hangs out with me.
> 
> So, I'm still here. Still single. At least my Xbox loves me...



And still able to party with us you gorgeous thing!!



Sweetie said:


> I said no to an invite to visit them in another state (them paying for my trip) from someone I care very much about but who has a terrible habit of letting me down. I never, ever thought I'd come to the point that it wasn't worth the effort. This happened a few days ago and I'm still feeling very proud of myself for putting an end to them making an idiot of me (even though I don't necessarily believe they do it intentionally...they just don't seem to be able to follow through on things).



Sometimes you have to draw your lines in the sand, remember your worth and say No I am so damn proud of you and if I could rep you I would.



lovelylady78 said:


> Agreed! But apparently I must spread my rep around more before giving it to her again...someone be a dear & rep her once for me. But, as Dro said, can't let this go past without recognizing what a difficult, brave & wonderful thing you just did for yourself.



Sadly I must to spread my rep around


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement (and the rep when you could give it). I am still feeling very proud of myself. I hope this is the start of a new way of being for myself. Being a doormat is really getting old.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> No one's hooking up, but I'd just like to point out that not one person has asked me to hook up...just sayin'.



Hello! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 11, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Hello! :smitten: :smitten:



Hehehehehe...hi, Matty.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 12, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Mimi are we to understand you have met someone?? information please



I have been dating here and there for a few months. I did meet someone with potential of being something more. But I am just getting to know him. I am not trying to rush into anything. Especially because lately there has been an abundant number of men asking me out or asking me to be in a relationship with them. (They are all local men too!) I am still shocked. :shocked: My love life has taken a BIG U-TURN!  
In a nutshell, I was in a loveless, sexless marriage. The strange part is, I have had more good lovin' in the last few months than in the last 9 years of my marriage! I am glad to be single.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I have been dating here and there for a few months. I did meet someone with potential of being something more. But I am just getting to know him. I am not trying to rush into anything. Especially because lately there has been an abundant number of men asking me out or asking me to be in a relationship with them. (They are all local men too!) I am still shocked. :shocked: My love life has taken a BIG U-TURN!
> In a nutshell, I was in a loveless, sexless marriage. The strange part is, I have had more good lovin' in the last few months than in the last 9 years of my marriage! I am glad to be single.



I am so very very happy for you Mimi just make sure whoever you choose he is worthy of you and will treat you like the goddess you are!!!

Now could you send a little of that man magnet magic over my way please


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 12, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I have been dating here and there for a few months. I did meet someone with potential of being something more. But I am just getting to know him. I am not trying to rush into anything. Especially because lately there has been an abundant number of men asking me out or asking me to be in a relationship with them. (They are all local men too!) I am still shocked. :shocked: My love life has taken a BIG U-TURN!
> In a nutshell, I was in a loveless, sexless marriage. The strange part is, I have had more good lovin' in the last few months than in the last 9 years of my marriage! I am glad to be single.



That is awesome Mimi.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2013)

My man magnet is broken


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 13, 2013)

At least you all got magnets .


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> At least you all got magnets .



Mine is faulty I want a refund, I seem to find the commitment phobes or lots of new friends...


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2013)

Been a while since I have posted. Guess you could say I am testing the waters again.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been searching online for those man magnets lol if I can get some on eBay I'll send ya one carlasixx


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 17, 2013)

...and so, by a strangely fortuitous combination of Dims and Facebook, I'm out.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> ...and so, by a strangely fortuitous combination of Dims and Facebook, I'm out.




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> ...and so, by a strangely fortuitous combination of Dims and Facebook, I'm out.



Well fuck...


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 17, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well fuck...



Don't start now - I spent months camped out at Heathrow airport, just hoping you'd walk through the arrivals gate...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> ...and so, by a strangely fortuitous combination of Dims and Facebook, I'm out.



Woo hoo congrats may you not return to visit again though our door is always open



Gingembre said:


> Don't start now - I spent months camped out at Heathrow airport, just hoping you'd walk through the arrivals gate...



Hes a cheeky one got to watch him he doesn't even belong in this thread 


hmm my man magnet seems to be realigning, nothing major to report but there may be some interesting prospects.......


----------



## Oona (Sep 17, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> hmm my man magnet seems to be realigning, nothing major to report but there may be some interesting prospects.......



Wait, you have a man magnet? Where's mine?! It must be perma-broken


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 17, 2013)

I've gone past the 'meh I'm cool' point and am now in the 'I'M SO ALONE WHERE'S THAT CHOCOLATE' point.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 17, 2013)

Oona said:


> Wait, you have a man magnet? Where's mine?! It must be perma-broken



Meh. We aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Oona (Sep 17, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Meh. We aren't worth the effort.



So you say... but I rather enjoy the company


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 17, 2013)

Oona, Spirit and others...

You do not need man magnets, you ARE man magnets!


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 17, 2013)

bbwbud said:


> Oona, Spirit and others...
> 
> You do not need man magnets, you ARE man magnets!



Carla and Newfie, the same goes for both of you! Your powers of attraction are greater than you know...


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 17, 2013)

My magnetic personality did not come with a man magnet lol didn't want to pay the extra 4.99  maybe one day I'll find Mr right I don't mind the wait lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 17, 2013)

bbwbud said:


> Carla and Newfie, the same goes for both of you! Your powers of attraction are greater than you know...



Thanks  I'm sure everyone in this thread is more appreciated then they all realize


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Don't start now - I spent months camped out at Heathrow airport, just hoping you'd walk through the arrivals gate...


Ohhhhhh HEATHROW! When you told me you'd be waiting here I thought you said HEBREW airport and that made no sense. I thought you were just pulling my leg. 


spiritangel said:


> Woo hoo congrats may you not return to visit again though our door is always open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't seem very fair, you get to decide to can and can't join this thread.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Don't start now - I spent months camped out at Heathrow airport, just hoping you'd walk through the arrivals gate...




Girl, you *know *he was probably at Gatwick!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2013)

bbwbud said:


> Oona, Spirit and others...
> 
> You do not need man magnets, you ARE man magnets!



Thank you Bud shame lots of Men do not see that


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ohhhhhh HEATHROW! When you told me you'd be waiting here I thought you said HEBREW airport and that made no sense. I thought you were just pulling my leg.
> 
> That doesn't seem very fair, you get to decide to can and can't join this thread.



Aherm I refer you to the threads title "SINGLES PALOOZA"

Now you are free to start a couples palooza if you like 

but if you keep visiting this thread Zoe may feel like she is going to get dumped........


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 18, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Girl, you *know *he was probably at Gatwick!



Hahahahaha!


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 18, 2013)

Two and a half years out and I'm still single as hell.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> Two and a half years out and I'm still single as hell.



Your only 6 months ahead of me  

Hmm I think we need some sort of matchmaker in this group

Or at least to get back to the party 


there should be dancing and frivolity and fun


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 18, 2013)

It's time for a sexy party.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> It's time for a sexy party.



erm No I think that would need an entirely different thread


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Aherm I refer you to the threads title "SINGLES PALOOZA"
> 
> Now you are free to start a couples palooza if you like
> 
> but if you keep visiting this thread Zoe may feel like she is going to get dumped........



I must be visiting the singles thread for a reason then eh?

Thanks for airing my dirty laundry.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> erm No I think that would need an entirely different thread



Haha yeah probably.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I must be visiting the singles thread for a reason then eh?
> 
> Thanks for airing my dirty laundry.




I got told this morning, sorry (and yes I nearly cried at how horrible I have been to you so I already feel rotten about it ok and I am really really really sorry)



Miskatonic said:


> Haha yeah probably.




or we could just add some bedrooms to the party house for those who want that this party has been going 8 months I think I actually need a nap


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 19, 2013)

Cyber hugs to hozay and SA  

Man... I feel very crappy when I hear people who have been single for less than me say they feel hopeless. It must mean I AM hopeless. 4 years single now.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 19, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Cyber hugs to hozay and SA
> 
> Man... I feel very crappy when I hear people who have been single for less than me say they feel hopeless. It must mean I AM hopeless. 4 years single now.



I once had an 8 year bout of the singles. After 8 years I had gotten pretty pessimistic! In short, it's never hopeless.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 19, 2013)

Being single for as long as I have has actually been quite beneficial as I've found out a lot about myself and learned how to feel good about who I am rather than relying on a relationship to make me happy. So, cool!


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> Being single for as long as I have has actually been quite beneficial as I've found out a lot about myself and learned how to feel good about who I am rather than relying on a relationship to make me happy. So, cool!



Me too! I love the fact that I can be happy alone and not feel like I need a man to live a full life. I have learn alot about myself and life. I also learned alot about fixing cars lol! With no man around I learned to be more self sufficient. Need a tire changed or new battery put in? How about a new alternator put in, im your gal lol!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2013)

I have to agree with Miskatonic and Missyj1978. Being single has been good for me. I am learning a lot about myself as well. Especially how to love myself more. But I still allow myself to date here and there. It's wonderful. We all have to learn to be happy in any stage of our lives. 

May I remind you that there are also people in romantic relationships that are very unhappy too. I use to be one of those people. Not anymore....Hallelujah!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 19, 2013)

Have to second what mimoso, missy, and miskatonic said. Being single i have learned alot about myself too, help me "find" myself so to speak, i's a really good feeling you have alot of time to find yourself and who you are, what you really like and perfer, etc.i never really been sad being along or single, i just always was myself and did my own thing. Never was really unhappy, i would want a realtionship and sometimes it does suck to be single, but it never just like took over me or anything like that, it was all good. And as mimoso said there are people in relationships that are actually miserable. Just cause your single doesn't mean your not happy, and just cause your with someone doesn't mean you are happy. Very true


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Have to second what mimoso, missy, and miskatonic said. Being single i have learned alot about myself too, help me "find" myself so to speak, i's a really good feeling you have alot of time to find yourself and who you are, what you really like and perfer, etc.i never really been sad being along or single, i just always was myself and did my own thing. Never was really unhappy, i would want a realtionship and sometimes it does suck to be single, but it never just like took over me or anything like that, it was all good. And as mimoso said there are people in relationships that are actually miserable. Just cause your single doesn't mean your not happy, and just cause your with someone doesn't mean you are happy. Very true



Thanks very much, HeavyDuty24! :happy:
But I would like to point out that it's spelled Mimosa with an A at the end. In the Spanish language an O in the end of a name is masculine and an A is feminine. Well, I'm a woman so.....you just put a penis on me with those o's. LOL

(Well, I do like penis.)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 19, 2013)

mimosa said:


> Thanks very much, HeavyDuty24! :happy:
> But I would like to point out that it's spelled Mimosa with an A at the end. In the Spanish language an O in the end of a name is masculine and an A is feminine. Well, I'm a woman so.....you just put a penis on me with those o's. LOL
> 
> (Well, I do like penis.)




Haha im sorry mimosa i actually just realized it and was going to change it! so sorry! damn ugh too late to edit my post too so sorry! :doh: and i do agree with you. That's why i think im so ready now in that sense in the fact that i do know myself, know what i want and what i like moreso then ever before now. And you are a woman my apologies. Go find your penis godspeed!  LOL


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 19, 2013)

Single and pretty much ok with it.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha im sorry mimosa i actually just realized it and was going to change it! so sorry! damn ugh too late to edit my post too so sorry! :doh: and i do agree with you. That's why i think im so ready now in that sense in the fact that i do know myself, know what i want and what i like moreso then ever before now. And you are a woman my apologies. *Go find your penis godspeed!  LOL*



No worries! LOL 

But for the record, I don't have to find penis! Let my favorite comedian explain it to ya.... (Warning: LOTS of BAD WORDS)
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90qpDg5y7Lo&feature=share&list=PLmZr3bJcAXGvZDGJC-Fdr7IVNS-AlbaOQ*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2013)

mimosa said:


> No worries! LOL
> 
> But for the record, I don't have to find penis! Let my favorite comedian explain it to ya.... (Warning: LOTS of BAD WORDS)
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90qpDg5y7Lo&feature=share&list=PLmZr3bJcAXGvZDGJC-Fdr7IVNS-AlbaOQ*



He's had a couple of really great specials and that was one of them! :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 19, 2013)

mimosa said:


> No worries! LOL
> 
> But for the record, I don't have to find penis! Let my favorite comedian explain it to ya.... (Warning: LOTS of BAD WORDS)
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90qpDg5y7Lo&feature=share&list=PLmZr3bJcAXGvZDGJC-Fdr7IVNS-AlbaOQ*




I love Chris Rock, he is hilarious.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool water for those thirsty souls. No matter what your eyes see, keep believing in love. It's going to come your way. Even if it seems impossible. Start by loving yourself. Allow love and blessing to enter your life. You are worthy. xo:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm heading out tonight with a group of people. I'm a little hesitant mostly because I hate being out with people, it's so exhausting, but I'm excited to meet other single people from another forum I frequent. We shall see; there will also be karaoke. So I'm sure I'll make a fool of myself.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 20, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm heading out tonight with a group of people. I'm a little hesitant mostly because I hate being out with people, it's so exhausting, but I'm excited to meet other single people from another forum I frequent. We shall see; there will also be karaoke. So I'm sure I'll make a fool of myself.



I hope you have a great time.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 20, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm heading out tonight with a group of people. I'm a little hesitant mostly because I hate being out with people, it's so exhausting, but I'm excited to meet other single people from another forum I frequent. We shall see; there will also be karaoke. So I'm sure I'll make a fool of myself.



You'll do great  Hope those people are as fun as you expect!

ETA: I hear you about people being exhausting. As much as I need to be around people to keep myself level, I can only take so much and need time off from humans, too. The "people person battery" can only hold it's charge for so long. Lol. 



As for me... a friend pointed out that I'm the last of anyone we know who is still single. Thanks, bro. Thanks a lot.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Sep 22, 2013)

Being single is ok but its gonna be winter soon need to find a snuggle buddy lol


----------



## DKnight00 (Sep 22, 2013)

mimosa said:


> No worries! LOL
> 
> But for the record, I don't have to find penis! Let my favorite comedian explain it to ya.... (Warning: LOTS of BAD WORDS)
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90qpDg5y7Lo&feature=share&list=PLmZr3bJcAXGvZDGJC-Fdr7IVNS-AlbaOQ*



Funny ! Was one of my favorite specials (although I always caught it in bits and pieces.) 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm heading out tonight with a group of people. I'm a little hesitant mostly because I hate being out with people, it's so exhausting, but I'm excited to meet other single people from another forum I frequent. We shall see; there will also be karaoke. So I'm sure I'll make a fool of myself.





CarlaSixx said:


> You'll do great  Hope those people are as fun as you expect!
> 
> ETA: I hear you about people being exhausting. As much as I need to be around people to keep myself level, I can only take so much and need time off from humans, too. The "people person battery" can only hold it's charge for so long. Lol.
> 
> ...



You guys sound so similar to me, I find a lot of people to be just plain annoying most the time and need to take a couple steps back every now and again. Just going out once with them seems to "flag" me for them to call me non stop to go out etc. I guess I'm a hermit.

Relationship wise though, I was planning on taking it slow, maybe start actively looking sometime in the new year, but I'm starting to get a bit restless I guess. Maybe I'm just jumping the gun too early.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 22, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Being single is ok but its gonna be winter soon need to find a snuggle buddy lol



That was one of the best parts of being not single being and getting a snuggle bunny, I'm cuddly and a cuddler  but me thinks it's gonna be a cold winter yet again lol


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 23, 2013)

Yo getting some sexy fun time while still being single is pretty rad.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 24, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> Yo getting some sexy fun time while still being single is pretty rad.



I totally agree!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 25, 2013)

Potential maybe? This could be good.


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 25, 2013)

<----- Still single. Just waiting to join the 2014 Singles Palooza thread


----------



## Oona (Sep 25, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> <----- Still single. Just waiting to join the 2014 Singles Palooza thread



I second this!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> Potential maybe? This could be good.



That's great, Jon. Me too. I am letting actions speak louder than words here. But only time will tell. Hugs. Good luck!
:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm still single and still not ok with it.


----------



## Oona (Sep 26, 2013)

Sooooooo... I spoke too soon earlier...

*steps out*

:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> <----- Still single. Just waiting to join the 2014 Singles Palooza thread




Aherm, please refrain from mentioning that thread until much closer to that date.

There are still 3 full months or 1/4 of the year left and you just do not know what might happen

between now and then.....


Have some faith in yourselves my beautiful and amazing friends

there is romance in the air I feel it


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2013)

Oona said:


> Sooooooo... I spoke too soon earlier...
> 
> *steps out*
> 
> :wubu:



Omg omg omg does a happy dance i want a pm with details please

hugs


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to just go ahead and reserve my seat in the 2014 and 2015 threads. TYVM.








:really sad:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think I'm going to just go ahead and reserve my seat in the 2014 and 2015 threads. TYVM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aherm I shall refer you all to the first post of this thread

this is a party, we are meant to be having fun and enjoying ourselves 

Think its time to get a live band in any suggestions?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2013)

Doesn't feel like a party on my end  I'm sitting at a computer all alone... so...


Anyway...

I'd say... this band : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBu-FXkhEA

Except that they're not single... None of them :really sad: 

Lol. 


But more along the lines of singles finding love: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWjUyqsH5fg


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 26, 2013)

Nah skip the live band and hire a DJ, get a better selection of music that way, I'm still here tapping my feet with my dancing shoes on, I can almost hear the first song sounds like beyonce yup it's single ladies lol... I hope your right Amanda always good to feel romance in the air


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not sure whether or not I still count as single cuz I've got SOMEthing going on now. But we've both been very adamant about how it's not a relationship. Even though there's a LOT of relationshippy stuff going on between us.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm in kinda the same boat, I don't know what to call what we're doing so until he decides to make his intentions a bit clearer I'm single I'm getting too old to play games... Well head games anyway


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 28, 2013)

*walks in and has a seat* yeah, it's like that LOL. But yeah it's all good, everything will eventually come together.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 28, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> *walks in and has a seat* yeah, it's like that LOL. But yeah it's all good, everything will eventually come together.



You make it sound like you're walking into detention. LOL It's okay.You can sit next to me. I'll share my KitKat bar with you.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 28, 2013)

NewfieGal said:


> I'm in kinda the same boat, I don't know what to call what we're doing so until he decides to make his intentions a bit clearer I'm single I'm getting too old to play games... Well head games anyway



I try to be very clear about what I want. If it doesn't work out, I don't stay. I am not waiting for anyone. 

You shouldn't have to as well. Hugs and I'll share my KitKat bar with you too. 

View attachment KitKat.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 29, 2013)

mimosa said:


> You make it sound like you're walking into detention. LOL It's okay.You can sit next to me. I'll share my KitKat bar with you.



Haha! LOL! o im sorry i didn't mean for it to sound like that haha i really didn't. It's not detention, it's all good!  and i looove Kit-Kat gimme! you got some Reese's sticks in there too then it's on! lol.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 29, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I try to be very clear about what I want. If it doesn't work out, I don't stay. I am not waiting for anyone.
> 
> You shouldn't have to as well. Hugs and I'll share my KitKat bar with you too.



Thanks for sharing please feel free to help yourself to the tray of cupcakes I brought to the party lol and it does look good but I'm tired of assuming so this time I'm waiting for him to actually say I'm with you although from his actions (he's a shy guy) his sister already thinks we are we'll see what happens when he comes Home from work next month!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 29, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha! LOL! o im sorry i didn't mean for it to sound like that haha i really didn't. It's not detention, it's all good!  and i looove Kit-Kat gimme! you got some Reese's sticks in there too then it's on! lol.



*Greedy.  I don't have Reese's sticks. Only Kit kats! *



NewfieGal said:


> Thanks for sharing please feel free to help yourself to the tray of cupcakes I brought to the party lol and it does look good but I'm tired of assuming so this time I'm waiting for him to actually say I'm with you although from his actions (he's a shy guy) his sister already thinks we are we'll see what happens when he comes Home from work next month!



*Mmmm cupcakes. Don't mind if I do...This dude better come through. You are too beautiful and awesome. Be blessed, sista!*


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 29, 2013)

I love KitKats. I love cupcakes. I'm IN!


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here I am! Its okay, I wont be here for long uhh I hope atleast


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2013)

looks like I got a little excited and hopeful for no reason so both feet are firmly planted here

Hmm think its time for a little truth or dare or like spin the bottle??


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Here I am! Its okay, I wont be here for long uhh I hope atleast



Welcome to the club. We have hats.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 30, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Hmm think its time for a little truth or dare or like spin the bottle??



Awesome I'm in lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 30, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Greedy.  I don't have Reese's sticks. Only Kit kats! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Mmmm cupcakes. Don't mind if I do...This dude better come through. You are too beautiful and awesome. Be blessed, sista!*



Hey reese's sticks and kit-kat's go hand and hand. That's whats up!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Hey reese's sticks and kit-kat's go hand and hand. That's whats up!


Oh heck...chocolate is chocolate....let's do it!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2013)

I broke up with *potential* tonight. He showed his true colors. Dude was totally showing his ass. So I didn't waste time and I dumped him. I was a classy lady about it. Even though he deserved to be put in his place. 

Oh and I bought an erotic cake to the single's party.


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 1, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> looks like I got a little excited and hopeful for no reason so both feet are firmly planted here
> 
> *Hmm think its time for a little truth or dare or like spin the bottle??*


*

*
Im game lets play LOL!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 1, 2013)

mimosa said:


> Oh heck...chocolate is chocolate....let's do it!



Yes! you are right chocolate is chocolate! Haha! with that being said guess i can throw my nutrageous in da mix now what!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2013)

(has one teeny toe out of here the rest is in here at present)

What game did we decide on


and I want redvines I have been dying to try them since I first watched A very potter musical

and Hersheys Vanilla caramels please (omg that vanilla caramel filling I want to drown in a vat of that stuff sinfully delish)


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 1, 2013)

Since she thought of it Amanda... Truth or dare... We can play spin the bottle as soon as one of you finishes that bottle of wine lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> (has one teeny toe out of here the rest is in here at present)
> 
> What game did we decide on
> 
> ...



you've never had redvines?!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't forget the cupcakes! :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2013)

*steals a cupcake... or 12*


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm thinking Apple Caramel cupcakes are perfect for this time of year. :eat2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2013)

truth or dare would be fun.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 1, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> truth or dare would be fun.



I dare you to post more.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I dare you to post more.



I don't post enough? hehe.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 1, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't post enough? hehe.



We could all stand to post more. What else are we gonna do? Sun ourselves on rocks?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> We could all stand to post more. What else are we gonna do? Sun ourselves on rocks?



Oh Gawd, I hope not. Haha. I don't wanna catch a tan.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 1, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh Gawd, I hope not. Haha. I don't wanna catch a tan.



I'm portuguese. I turn brown sitting in the basement for two months.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I'm portuguese. I turn brown sitting in the basement for two months.



I turn brown sitting around, too. Latino descent  lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 1, 2013)

I am outta here, kiddos.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you've never had redvines?!



No weep wail cry NEVER, and I have wanted to try them for 3 years now since I first saw AVPS



Steals the whole tray of cupcakes and dances off to a corner to watch the truth or dare fun

whose turn is it?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am outta here, kiddos.



Awesome may it be a very very long and happy adventure for you both


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 2, 2013)

Truth or dare for sure!! And redvines, omg love them.We need to ship spirit some


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ooh, truth or dare? I'm totally up for that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 2, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Truth or dare for sure!! And redvines, omg love them.We need to ship spirit some



Yeah, seriously! We need to get on that.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Truth or dare for sure!! And redvines, omg love them.We need to ship spirit some





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yeah, seriously! We need to get on that.




You two rock  I do have a birthday coming up, however I tried amazon wont ship them to here the bastards.


So who is next to truth or dare someone??


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 2, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, truth or dare? I'm totally up for that.



I'm in. Lets get this started


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm ready to leave this thread already lol


----------



## mimosa (Oct 2, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I'm ready to leave this thread already lol



You are a beautiful woman.....go get your man, girl!


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 2, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I'm ready to leave this thread already lol


Awwww you know you wanna play lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 2, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Awwww you know you wanna play lol



Haha im game too! lol


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 2, 2013)

Being single with all of you isn't a bad thing at all! I think y'all are wonderful. :happy:


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Being single with all of you isn't a bad thing at all! I think y'all are wonderful. :happy:



I agree 100%


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 2, 2013)

Lol it wasn't anything to do with the company on this thread lol. I just need snuggles lol


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Lol it wasn't anything to do with the company on this thread lol. I just need snuggles lol



I would love snuggles right now its cold, Im sick and could soo use some tlc 

but at least we have game and yummy food

Passes around the choc orange balls and snakes


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*runs in, out of breath* I came as soon as I heard. Did someone mention truth or dare and snacks?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2013)

we sure did 

So Truth or Dare ?? someone pick so we can get on with the fun and games


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmm, well the lil devil on my shoulder has the lil angel from the other shoulder in a head lock and is yelling "Pick Dare!". Lol but for now I think I'll start off easy so, I pick Truth.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> we sure did
> 
> So Truth or Dare ?? someone pick so we can get on with the fun and games



I'll go with truth.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mathias said:


> I'll go with truth.



I got it! Alrighty, Matt. Have you ever, EVER, had a crush on a cartoon character? That WASN'T Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 4, 2013)

Lois Griffin! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Hmm, well the lil devil on my shoulder has the lil angel from the other shoulder in a head lock and is yelling "Pick Dare!". Lol but for now I think I'll start off easy so, I pick Truth.



Hmm What is the weirdest place you have had sex?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 4, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Hmm think its time for a little truth or dare or like spin the bottle??



Trivia: I once tried to start a Truth or Dare thread, but it died IMMEDIATELY. No one wanted to play. *pout*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83055


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> Trivia: I once tried to start a Truth or Dare thread, but it died IMMEDIATELY. No one wanted to play. *pout*
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83055



Awww Lovely your welcome to join in here we are just trying to make the singles thread a bit more of a party


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2013)

By the way, I should be in here too.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Lois Griffin! :wubu:



I second that!


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 5, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Hmm What is the weirdest place you have had sex?



Hmmm....it would have to be on top of my father's desk. We were in his office when the mood struck so in classic movie fashion, we swiped everything off the desk with one arm and climbed on!

The only problem was the papers fell to the floor all outta order so when we tried to put them all back on...there was no hiding the fact that they'd all been knocked off lol.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well with the ball now rolling, I pose the question to the next participant: Truth or Dare?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 5, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Well with the ball now rolling, I pose the question to the next participant: Truth or Dare?



I'm ready... truth.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I'm ready... truth.



Hmm...might as well keep with the trend. What's your sexiest fantasy?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 5, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Hmm...might as well keep with the trend. What's your sexiest fantasy?



Well, I have a few but I really would love to be tied up and teased mercilessly... :blush:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Oct 5, 2013)

Coming up on the one-year anniversary of my last breakup.

I know this is an unhealthy attitude to have, but I'm very introverted and make less than $20k a year, so I don't think anyone would want me.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 5, 2013)

It's not about the money honey... lol. Money is nice to have but there's nothing nicer than a man who is loving, kind, attentive.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> It's not about the money honey... lol. Money is nice to have but there's nothing nicer than a man who is loving, kind, attentive.



This is very true, sometimes you can have the happiest life with the least amount of stuff

not having a lot pushes you to be creative and can be really fun


----------



## Mathias (Oct 6, 2013)

So...are we still playing truth or dare? I'll answer another truth.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mathias said:


> So...are we still playing truth or dare? I'll answer another truth.



Well Sweetie answered last so it's her turn to ask some one truth or dare. Although maybe it's time someone shook things up with a dare


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 6, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Well Sweetie answered last so it's her turn to ask some one truth or dare. Although maybe it's time someone shook things up with a dare



I'll ask for a truth. Are you a sexy undie or sensible undie kind of person? Thongs or cotton panties? Briefs or boxers? Or do you go commando???? Next poster has to answer.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine aren't sexy per se but they are functional and ok looking. Then again, does the wrapping paper make the present inside any less desireable? Lol I'm a boxerbrief kinda guy. It's good having that lil extra support. Especially in jeans since boxers bunch up all the time.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2013)

Mathias said:


> So...are we still playing truth or dare? I'll answer another truth.



Are you currently crushing on anyone?


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2013)

:bounce: I want to play!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 6, 2013)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Coming up on the one-year anniversary of my last breakup.
> 
> I know this is an unhealthy attitude to have, but I'm very introverted and make less than $20k a year, so I don't think anyone would want me.



I draw a disability pension and have never had trouble getting dates. Attitude matters, money doesn't mean much.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 6, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I draw a disability pension and *have never had trouble getting dates*. Attitude matters, money doesn't mean much.



So braggadocious!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright, truth or dare me, someone! Just be merciful.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok lets make this easier


For each truth or Dare (question or dare) Make it open to everyone to be able to answer or do

that way everyone gets a go and no one gets left out

first person to answer the question gets to ask the next 'truth' or create a dare

Sound good?



So I will ask the question then first person to answer gets to ask the next one when we are ready for it 


What do you sleep in?

ok go


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 7, 2013)

Shorts and a tank top or if its really hot bra and panties!

where is the best place to be kissed (lips don't count lol)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 7, 2013)

I say neck.

ok have you ever listened to music while gettin it on?!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2013)

yes


What is the most romantic thing you want to do for someone?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> yes
> 
> 
> What is the most romantic thing you want to do for someone?



Ok, since nobody else is answering, mine's a little basic, but just fix them a nice dinner and follow up with a nice full body massage so that they feel sooo loved and appreciated.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

Truth - Have you ever been unfaithful?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> So braggadocious!



Yeah, it is a bit. 

But it's also true. Whenever I truly want to find a date, I can usually find a date. If I have a dry spell, it's generally by choice. My record isn't perfect, of course, but it's pretty good.


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Truth - Have you ever been unfaithful?



No, loyalty is very important to me

Truth - Have you ever used foreplay in the bedroom ? handcuffs, masks,food etc. ?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

Not yet....need to find a playmate lol 

Truth - Have you ever been caught in a compromising position?



DKnight00 said:


> No, loyalty is very important to me
> 
> Truth - Have you ever used foreplay in the bedroom ? handcuffs, masks,food etc. ?


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 7, 2013)

oh lord yes, pleasing myself and a guy friend walked in my room without knocking lmao bet he knocks on all doors now 
Truth- Ever lust after someone even though you knew it was wrong?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes....very recently. :blush:

Truth - Would you ever date someone much (at least 10 years or more) younger or older than you?



missyj1978 said:


> oh lord yes, pleasing myself and a guy friend walked in my room without knocking lmao bet he knocks on all doors now
> Truth- Ever lust after someone even though you knew it was wrong?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes! and i have. Dated someone 10 plus years older then me before.


Truth, have you ever did a "drug" before?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 8, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Yes! and i have. Dated someone 10 plus years older then me before.
> 
> 
> Truth, have you ever did a "drug" before?



Does weed count? If not, NO. 


Truth - Would you relocate for love?


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hm, that's a good question. I might relocate for love. If I knew that it's a good place to start over.

Truth: Have you ever had a dirty dream about a friend of yours?


Has anyone noticed a stunning lack of dares? lol


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 8, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Nope, although I would like to try marijuana at least once. Maybe. lol
> 
> Truth: Have you ever had a dirty dream about a friend of yours?



I'll answer yours ... yep. I couldn't look them in the eye for quite some time. lol


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Does weed count? If not, NO.



Haha was thinking the same thing, does that count?! lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Does weed count? If not, NO.
> 
> 
> Truth - Would you relocate for love?





missyj1978 said:


> Haha was thinking the same thing, does that count?! lol



Haha lol yes weed did count!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 8, 2013)

I've noticed a lack of dares as well. Lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok ok ok I hear you all 

Dare

Share a lingerie or underwear pic (has to be something that can be photographed proof or it did not happen)


or truth

What is the kinkiest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll take Truth: OS with an ice cube...pretty tame...that's all I got... lol...





spiritangel said:


> Ok ok ok I hear you all
> 
> Dare
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 8, 2013)

Not to derail the fun but I'm officially 100% here in the singles...was trying half-heartedly to somehow salvage a dead relationship when I knew in my heart it was over. I just didn't want to abandon him...but I have to take care of myself. He doesn't do it...just makes empty promises. I deserve better.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Not to derail the fun but I'm officially 100% here in the singles...was trying half-heartedly to somehow salvage a dead relationship when I knew in my heart it was over. I just didn't want to abandon him...but I have to take care of myself. He doesn't do it...just makes empty promises. I deserve better.



You certainly Do Deserve Better, its ok I thought I had a toe out of here but I was mistaken

We can be single together


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Not to derail the fun but I'm officially 100% here in the singles...was trying half-heartedly to somehow salvage a dead relationship when I knew in my heart it was over. I just didn't want to abandon him...but I have to take care of myself. He doesn't do it...just makes empty promises. I deserve better.



I am in the same boat! My EX is lame as all hell, he wants me back but does NOTHING to prove to me that he has changed and is the man I deserve. My marriage was over a year before I left him. No love, no affection nothing left...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

ok DARE FOR EVERYONE!!!


List 5 reasons why you are AWESOME!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok! lol

1. I can play guitar
2. I personally know Adrian Peterson (childhood friend)
3. I have nice shoulders haha.
4.Im a nice person
5.Warren Moon is my cousin!


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 9, 2013)

1. I have a good connection with animals
2. I taught my son to swim at the age of 2
3. I changed the alternator in my car myself 
4. I can wear little girls shoes so I always find great deals on nikes
5. I can kick most of my guy friends butts lol!


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 9, 2013)

1. I'm hardcore dedicated to getting college done soon

2. Although I consider myself an introvert, I can get along with pretty much everyone I meet

3. I'm a perfectionist with certain things (working, working out, video games)

4. I think I have good taste in things

5. I have great stamina in the bedroom haha


----------



## Mathias (Oct 9, 2013)

1. I've got a great sense of humor.

2. I taught my dog how to high-five.

3. I try to be friends with everyone I meet.

4. I'm usually not depressed about things that are bothering me for too long.

5. I'll own you at Street Fighter 4.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 9, 2013)

1) I'm me.
2) I'm bilingual.
3) I'm competitive.
4) I'm Canadian.
5) I like all animals. Especially dogs.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

1. I am creative

2. I am passionate

3. I love to cook

4. I am extremely intuitive

5 I am ME!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 10, 2013)

1. I may not be a genius, but I know for a fact that I AM a pretty intelligent dude. I'm glad that I'm so curious and willing to learn about things I don't know.

2. I think I'm a pretty caring and friendly guy.

3. Apparently, I'm cute. I don't really see it, but a lot of people say I am, so maybe I am?

4. Even though I doubt my skills a lot, I'm a pretty creative and imaginative guy.

5. There may be some things wrong with me, but I am a good person with a lot of heart. And that makes me awesome.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 10, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> ok DARE FOR EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> List 5 reasons why you are AWESOME!!



1. I'm trustworthy.
2. I'm supportive.
3. I love to laugh and love to make the people around me laugh.
4. I'm very affectionate.
5. I'm open-minded.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Single, here, I guess...


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 16, 2013)

No longer single guys :wubu:


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 16, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> No longer single guys :wubu:



Congrats !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm probably going to be here for the 2014 thread... 

1. I'm loyal.
2. I try my best to be understanding.
3. I'm willing to make sacrifices. 
4. I am loving
5. I am supportive.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 17, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> No longer single guys :wubu:




Good for you!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 18, 2013)

Think its time to get this thread back to fun and games

Truth

The one deal breaker in a relationship for me is???....


I have a few but Smoking is a big one for me kissing a smoker is just gross (sorry smokers but when your a non smoker no matter how you try and mask it its still like kissing an ashtray)



Good Luck Emily hope he is good to you!!


Brings in new bags of chips and some chocolate bars, hands out cherry ripes and puts both feet firmly back in this thread


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

> (sorry smokers but when your a non smoker no matter how you try and mask it its still like kissing an ashtray)



AGREED!!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> I have a few but Smoking is a big one for me kissing a smoker is just gross (sorry smokers but when your a non smoker no matter how you try and mask it its still like kissing an ashtray



I've been on the electronic vapor cigarettes for a long while now and I finally understand what y'all mean lol. I went out with a guy recently and he kissed me and the smoke taste was overwhelming. Blech!! 

I have become one of those ex smokers that couldn't date a smoker lol


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 19, 2013)

Deal breaker for me is abuse, either verbal or physical. Been there, done that...won't go there again.



spiritangel said:


> Think its time to get this thread back to fun and games
> 
> Truth
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 19, 2013)

I so love those cute, shy, smart, nerdy boys. I need to get me one of those lol


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 23, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I so love those cute, shy, smart, nerdy boys. I need to get me one of those lol



I completely agree.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 23, 2013)

Rewrote my dating profiles to sound sufficiently enough like an arrogant bitch. I love it. And its obvious I will be single for a lot longer, too.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 23, 2013)

IC I signed up at okcupid and bbwcupid.


----------



## PolkaStripe (Oct 24, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> IC I signed up at okcupid and bbwcupid.



I've done the OkCupid before, with mixed results. I may have to check out the other though. 

Good luck!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I so love those cute, shy, smart, nerdy boys. I need to get me one of those lol





PolkaStripe said:


> I completely agree.



Hellooooooooooo. lol

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Oona (Oct 31, 2013)

-comes back in and sits down-

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oona said:


> -comes back in and sits down-
> 
> Did I miss anything good?



yep you missed truth or dare and snacks  but there is always room to keep the party going


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 1, 2013)

It's a Halloween party tonight! lol


----------



## Dromond (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm here, just chillin.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi there 

oh don't you look Handsome

oh yes and your looking stunning


have I told you lately how truly amazing and lovable you are ? no well it is very true

come on in

join the party oh you were already here silly me there is quite a crowd

oh lovely you bought snacks excellent


(Takes a seat and observes the party looking for sparks or chemistry to ignight)




PS Largenlovely Tall nerdy boys are the best kind of my weakness


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 2, 2013)

Sitting here waiting for the tall men to walk by:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 4, 2013)

*heavy sigh* 

(And that's all I have to say about dating right now. LOL)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah, still single. i think i'm sorta awesome but i think sometimes i'm getting a bit cynical!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I guess I set my expectations too high for the college dating scene. First semester is more than halfway over and still nothing.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Still single.

Still not really looking to change that.

Still horny as hell and interested in taking care of _that_, at least.

hitmeup ladys :kiss2:


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey peeps just checking in, how's everyone doing? I brought my lazy boy with me lol if I'm gonna be here for a while might as well be comfortable lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm single for now. Trying to get school done and get a stable job before going back to the dating world.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yep still single but not too fussed about it. It would be nice to be in a relationship but I'd rather have no relationship than end up in a bad one again.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm back. *Looks around* I see my seat is still here. *sits down* Mmm, it still has the same grooves I left it with.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 13, 2013)

*eats a cheeseburger*

Y'know, since we're all single, why don't we just pair up with each other?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm so done it being single that I just might go ahead and settle for anyone


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 13, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm so done it being single that I just might go ahead and settle for anyone



NO, DON'T! You deserve nothing but the BEST. Because you are great. Don't ever settle for just anyone.

You'll find someone great, I'm sure of it. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 13, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm so done it being single that I just might go ahead and settle for anyone



Those who patiently comes with a great award, that is finding the perfect one.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 14, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> *eats a cheeseburger*
> 
> Y'know, since we're all single, why don't we just pair up with each other?



What do you propose? A drawing of straws?

(Suddenly I picture the scene in "Clue" where they cut the fireplace matchsticks into different lengths and drew them to determine who would be paired with whom to search the house.)


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 14, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> What do you propose? A drawing of straws?
> 
> (Suddenly I picture the scene in "Clue" where they cut the fireplace matchsticks into different lengths and drew them to determine who would be paired with whom to search the house.)



Hmm as its my thread dont I get a say lol 

and I love that movie 

Hmm Well Lovely I am sure many men would put their hand up for you my gorgeous friend


I agree Blackhawk far to many people get into bad relationships just to end their singledom I would much rather wait for a happy and healthy one


hmmm maybe we need a Matchmaker in here


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> What do you propose? A drawing of straws?
> 
> (Suddenly I picture the scene in "Clue" where they cut the fireplace matchsticks into different lengths and drew them to determine who would be paired with whom to search the house.)



I pick you! Just saying!  :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 28, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> What do you propose? A drawing of straws?
> 
> (Suddenly I picture the scene in "Clue" where they cut the fireplace matchsticks into different lengths and drew them to determine who would be paired with whom to search the house.)



If it gets the job done. lol


----------



## penguin (Dec 5, 2013)

Since my trust has been well and truly shattered, I'm going to sit my ass down here and I have no intention of leaving for a long time.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 5, 2013)

That sounds awful, penguin.


----------



## penguin (Dec 5, 2013)

It is. Since I only seem to attract those who think it's okay to disrespect me, my wants, and my needs, I'm much better off alone. When you show someone where you've been hurt before and they promise to never, ever do that, only to do exactly that, it makes you question yourself, your worth, and what the hell is wrong with you. I should have trusted my instincts and intuition, but I didn't. I tried to convince myself I was just being insecure, but I was right. I can't doubt myself again. I know I deserve better.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 6, 2013)

You absolutely deserve better, and whoever he is he is a shithead.


----------



## azerty (Dec 6, 2013)

Dromond said:


> You absolutely deserve better, and whoever he is he is a shithead.



Dromond is so right. You and every one deserve someone good and respectful.


----------



## penguin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. There is more to the story, but that was pretty much what it boiled down to. I'm not interested in even the idea of another relationship now, but if I change my mind about it, I know I'm not going to settle for less than I deserve and need.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2013)

penguin said:


> It is. Since I only seem to attract those who think it's okay to disrespect me, my wants, and my needs, I'm much better off alone. When you show someone where you've been hurt before and they promise to never, ever do that, only to do exactly that, it makes you question yourself, your worth, and what the hell is wrong with you.* I should have trusted my instincts and intuition, but I didn't.* I tried to convince myself I was just being insecure, but I was right. I can't doubt myself again. I know I deserve better.



*Ohh girllll. I understand. It took me years to finally listen to my intuition. It has saved me from a lot of trouble recently. I am also taking a little break from dating. You sound like you are doing the right thing and taking a U-turn in the right direction. I will be sending thoughts of light and healing in your heart and situation. <3*


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2013)

*So, yeah.......Kiss me, I'm single. :kiss2: *


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got a seat warmer on my chair for 2014.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been away from Dims for a few years but am checking back in to report that 

... wait for it ... 

I'm still single.

But I'm far less uptight about it than I was a few years ago. I don't feel like I've failed at something like I once supposed.

Could this be ... age-induced perspective???


----------



## DKnight00 (Dec 14, 2013)

penguin said:


> Thanks guys. There is more to the story, but that was pretty much what it boiled down to. I'm not interested in even the idea of another relationship now, but if I change my mind about it, I know I'm not going to settle for less than I deserve and need.



Same here, focusing on my own goals for a while, I'm not one to be in a perpetual state of unnecessary drama.


----------



## Ilikedembig12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Another single here. No luck finding the right one s:


----------



## prplecat (Dec 14, 2013)

Still single, still not looking. Or rather, ALWAYS looking...just not looking FOR anything.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 17, 2013)

I hope I'm not getting ahead of myself but *whispers* I might be leaving this thread :wubu: hehe


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 17, 2013)

Still here. Its ok though.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 18, 2013)

I've decided I belong here for a while. I'm not even looking.


----------



## J34 (Dec 19, 2013)

Been single for awhile. Though for the past several months I have slowly been making an effort. So far, things have been positive. Perhaps this upcoming year might be different :happy:


----------



## penguin (Dec 19, 2013)

I had trouble sleeping last night, and I found myself toying with the idea of dating again. It has some appeal, but I really don't want to put myself out there again. Not right now. I guess I'm just missing affection and appreciation. My daughter is away for three weeks, so I'm not getting any cuddles or kisses, which could be why dating is gaining appeal. I think it's best that I don't for now, though.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Dec 21, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *So, yeah.......Kiss me, I'm single. :kiss2: *



Offer still open?  

Still quite single. Been busy with work and school though lately so it hasn't been too bad. Need someone to kiss on New Years night though.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Dec 21, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I hope I'm not getting ahead of myself but *whispers* I might be leaving this thread :wubu: hehe



:bow::blush::wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 21, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> :bow::blush::wubu:



Seconded. For separate reasons lol


----------



## mimosa (Dec 21, 2013)

*Uh huh. *




geekgamer01 said:


> Offer still open?
> 
> Still quite single. Been busy with work and school though lately so it hasn't been too bad. Need someone to kiss on New Years night though.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *So, yeah.......Kiss me, I'm single. :kiss2: *



**Kisses Mimi on the cheek** :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2013)

I vote if we are all still single come end of January we do some sort of Valentines Mix and match swap 

I am still single 

am open to love but not searching at present life has been crazy busy of late


----------



## lostjacket (Dec 23, 2013)

Crap....I'm still here, aren't I?


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> I vote if we are all still single come end of January we do some sort of Valentines Mix and match swap



I'm with you on this one!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 23, 2013)

lostjacket said:


> Crap....I'm still here, aren't I?



Seconded. Lol.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oona said:


> I'm with you on this one!



I'm game as well


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 24, 2013)

I always see people say they don't want to prematurely step out of here and I never understood until now. 

I don't want to walk out on this thread just yet but...she's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always see people say they don't want to prematurely step out of here and I never understood until now.
> 
> I don't want to walk out on this thread just yet but...she's pretty damn awesome.



As are you Awesome Attracts awesome and I expect a Pm her or fb mister with news 

Hugs keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2013)

Mathias said:


> **Kisses Mimi on the cheek** :kiss2:



:kiss2::kiss2:back at ya!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Dec 26, 2013)

I am very surprised to see all of you beautiful and amazing people still here. 

As for me, never left. Probably will not any time soon..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 28, 2013)

*slowly inching towards the door*


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2013)

My divorce, after an extremely long separation, was finalized on December 2nd. 

I'm quite content to have fun exploring. If something serious happens, that's great. Love is on its way, I believe, but I'm enjoying life as it is right now, getting to know and loving ME. 

Wonton says she's looking, in case anyone is interested but she's got her eye on a little doggie named Bruno in Vegas. Long distance romances can be brutal but she's a trooper.


----------



## missyj1978 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well I am still here! I have came to terms with myself and know that im not ready for a relationship and this point in my life. Its all about me right now and guess what, I deserve it


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 28, 2013)

Definitely off the market.

I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.

Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Definitely off the market.
> 
> I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.
> 
> Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations.




ScreamingChicken said:


> Definitely off the market.
> 
> I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.
> 
> Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 28, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Definitely off the market.
> 
> I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.
> 
> Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.



Congratulations!! :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 29, 2013)

Checking in, really starting to think i belong here. Im ok with being single, but just seems like it's never meant for me to be in a relationship. But hey it is what it is so.


----------



## DKnight00 (Dec 29, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Definitely off the market.
> 
> I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.
> 
> Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.



Congrats !!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Definitely off the market.
> 
> I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.
> 
> Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.



Now this is sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Definitely off the market.
> 
> I popped the question on Christmas Eve in front of my GF's extended family and after about 20 seconds of being stunned by the question, she said "yes". Both my kids are thrilled as they have known her as "Aunt" Sandy all their lives. My family and friends are REALLY excited.
> 
> Eighteen years of friendship and she has been there all this time right under my nose.




Jumps up and down in excitement that is so very very awesome I have always loved the quote "Love is friendship set on fire" or pretty close to that 

Congrats so very happy for you



As for those of us still single I say (given I get Midnight first) We have another party next year  

whose in???


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the congrats and rep. 

Sandy and I have known each other since '95 when I was 20 & engaged to my now ex wife and and she was 16 and started hanging out with her BFF...my little brother LOL. She & I became a part of the extended circle of friends the still continues, to an extent to this day. When we came out as a couple in September, our families and friends we're all "well it's about damn time" . The kids weren't grossed out either. My daughter and Sandy have been especially close since Sandy got her started in beadwork. My son said a short time back that if he could pick a wife for me, it would be Sandy. He was even more happy to see that we were friends first (yes, he is very wise beyond his 13 years!)

The strangest thing in all this is my ex wife. Her and Sandy maintain a very good friendship. When we told her about the engagement, she couldn't have been genuinely happier for or more supportive of us. What a relief, especially after almost two years of rancor and venom.


----------

